# Zandernester/Zanderböcke



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

In letzter Zeit sind immer wieder Meldungen aufgetaucht, vor allem über Facebook, aber auch bei uns im Forum, dass man auf Grund des milden Winters und nachfolgender Kältephase auch trotz abgelaufener Schonzeit nicht auf Zander angeln sollte. 

Das Argument war, dass gefangene und zurück gesetzte Zanderböcke nicht mehr zum Nest zurück kehren würden..

Weil mich sowas immer interessiert, wenn solche Thesen aus dem Nichts auftauchen, habe ich versucht rauszufinden, wo darüber wissenschaftlich gearbeitet wurde - aber nix gefunden.

Es gibt wohl nach Angaben mir bekannter Fischereibiologen Studien zu dem Thema beim Largemouthbass, wo das gut untersucht sein soll. 
Die würden zurück kehren. Aber abhängig vom zwischenzeitlichen Verlust der Eier/Brut durch Räuber geben sie  dann das Nest manchmal auf. 
Allerdings ist deren Nestbewachungstrieb extrem ausgeprägt. 

Wohl noch ausgeprägter als beim Zander.

Da nun aber überall und immer wieder diese These auftaucht, dass Zander nicht mehr zum Nest zurückkehren würden, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand dazu eine wissenschaftliche Quelle/Studie nennen könnte.

Danke..



(PS:
Ich finds überhaupt nicht toll, Zanderböcke von Nestern zu angeln, das ist aber hier aber nicht die Frage. 
Wenn man sowas verhindern will, geht das nur mit belegbaren Argumenten, sonst ist sowas sogar kontraproduktiv.
Daher meine Frage nach entsprechenden Studien )


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sind immer wieder Meldungen aufgetaucht, vor allem über Facebook, aber auch bei uns im Forum, dass man auf Grund des milden Winters und nachfolgender Kältephase auch trotz abgelaufener Schonzeit nicht auf Zander angeln sollte.
> 
> Das Argument war, dass gefangene und zurück gesetzte Zanderböcke nicht mehr zum Nest zurück kehren würden..
> 
> ...




 Ja das würde mich allerdings auch sehr interessieren.

 Denn die überwiegende Mehrheit der "jetzt lasst doch mal die armen Zanderchen in Ruhe, menno, ihr seid ja alle so gemein...gönnt ihnen doch mal eine Pause"-Fraktion macht auf mich eher den Eindruck, als wäre sie in die Schublade der Doppelmoral- und Besserangler abzulegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Das würde ich so nicht einfach so behaupten wollen (bis jetzt)....

Die Grundlagen aus der Wissenschaft/Studien für dieses immer wieder gelesene Argument würde mich aber schon interessieren..


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ein abgestochener Zanderbock tut sich nachweislich sehr schwer, sein zu bewachendes Gelege wiederzufinden.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht einfach so behaupten wollen (bis jetzt)....
> 
> Die Grundlagen aus der Wissenschaft/Studien für dieses immer wieder gelesene Argument würde mich aber schon interessieren..


 
 Ich bezweifle um ehrlich zu sein, dass wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumente helfen ein gezieltes Laichfischabangeln zu verhindern.

 Studien zur Sterblichkeit von gefangenen und zurückgesetzten Zandern existieren ja bereits. Und sie tauchen auch immer wieder in Zanderanglerkreisen auf.
 Diese Studien belegen die enorme Empfindlichkeit von Zandern und dennoch, im Wissen über die relativ hohe Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit des Zanders (im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen) wird der Zander einer Fotosession ausgesetzt und dann zurückgesetzt in der Überzeugung etwas Gutes getan zu haben.

 Wieso also Rücksicht auf Nestzander nehmen?
 Weil man so ein rücksichtsvoller Angler ist?

 Der Zander ist ein Modefisch, der gerade total cool ist. 
 Es ist total angesagt bei Facebook (du hast es ja erwähnt) einen dicken Zander grinsend in die Kamera zu halten...natürlich keinen toten Fisch. 

 Von daher glaube ich, dass man Studien heranziehen kann, wie man lustig ist, ändern wird sich nichts.
 Wenn auf der einen Seite die Angler beim (halbwegs) adulten Zander eine hohe Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit in Kauf nehmen, dann können sie auf der anderen Seite auch eine Ecke früher ansetzen...

 Alles andere wäre ziemlich heuchlerisch.
 Oooooder man steht einfach dazu, dass der Zander doch eher Spaßobjekt, statt Nahrungsmittel ist. Ehrlicher wäre das... |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein abgestochener Zanderbock tut sich nachweislich sehr schwer, sein zu bewachendes Gelege wiederzufinden.


siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Argument war, dass gefangene und zurück gesetzte Zanderböcke nicht mehr zum Nest zurück kehren würden..



:g:g:g


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Bisher war auch das Hauptargument der Schonzeiterweiterungsfreunde, jedenfalls meiner Auffassung nach, die Nestgefährdung durch die Grundel.
 Ein ungeschütztes Gelege, das sofort binnen weniger Sekunden komplett leergefuttert wird.
 Mojmír Vašek / Lucie Všetičková / Kevin Roche / Pavel Jurajda: _Diet of two invading gobiid species (Proterorhinus seminularis and Neogobius melanostomus) during the breeding and hatching season: No field evidence of extensive predation of fish eggs and fry_. In: _Limnologicus_, Nr. 46, 2013, S. 31-36
 (Habe mal die Quelle von Wikipedia übernommen...)


 Aber anscheinend war das ja Quatsch...denn der Zander kehrt ja nicht zu seinem Nest zurück.

 Ich könnte ja jetzt ketzerisch behaupten, dass, falls die Behauptung durch Studien widerlegt wird, das nächste Argument ausgegraben wird um den Zander vor anderen Anglern zu schützen. :-D


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ist die Frage den so wichtig ob er überhaupt zum Nest zurückkehrt?

 Auf jeden Fall, wird er mehr oder weniger lange am Nest fehlen.


----------



## tomsen83 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

In meinen jungen Jahren hatte ich im April ein faszinierendes Erlebnis in einem glasklaren Stausee in Spanien. Wir waren vom Ufer aus fischen und konnten in ca. 25m Entfernung einen großen schwarzen Zander (ca. 75cm) auf dem Sandgrund in ca. 1m tiefen Wasser sitzen sehen. 
heute würd ich es nicht mehr machen, aber ich habe den Fisch angeworfen und als der Köder nen halben Meter an dem Fisch vorbeigehoppelt ist, hat dieser zugepackt. Rangedrillt, im Wasser abgehakt und so schnell konnte man gar nicht gucken, wie der Zander schnurgerade wieder auf sein Nest zurückgekehrt ist. Ab da an haben wir ihn natürlich in Ruhe gelassen. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre es auch möglich gewesen, den zander noch dreimal wieder zu fangen.
Ich persönlich denke, dass der Zander generell recht schnell wieder auf seinen Brutplatz zurückfindet. Sofern eine gewisse Entfernung gewahrt bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> In meinen jungen Jahren hatte ich im April ein faszinierendes Erlebnis in einem glasklaren Stausee in Spanien. Wir waren vom Ufer aus fischen und konnten in ca. 25m Entfernung einen großen schwarzen Zander (ca. 75cm) auf dem Sandgrund in ca. 1m tiefen Wasser sitzen sehen.
> heute würd ich es nicht mehr machen, aber ich habe den Fisch angeworfen und als der Köder nen halben Meter an dem Fisch vorbeigehoppelt ist, hat dieser zugepackt. Rangedrillt, im Wasser abgehakt und so schnell konnte man gar nicht gucken, wie der Zander schnurgerade wieder auf sein Nest zurückgekehrt ist. Ab da an haben wir ihn natürlich in Ruhe gelassen. Aber wahrscheinlich wäre es auch möglich gewesen, den zander noch dreimal wieder zu fangen.
> Ich persönlich denke, dass der Zander generell recht schnell wieder auf seinen Brutplatz zurückfindet. Sofern eine gewisse Entfernung gewahrt bleibt.


Zwar keine Studie oder wissenschaftlich, aber immerhin ne klare Aussage auf Grund glaubhafter, persönlicher Erfahrung.
Danke.


----------



## Inni (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Moin,

ich kann ronram da nur zustimmen.

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre doch, das sich das Forum von solchen Bildern distanziert, löscht (wenn in den Forumsregeln festgelegt), bzw den Angler (wenn aus Unwissenheit) darauf hinweist.
Somit tauchen keine schwarzen Zander mehr im Forum auf, wo sich der nächste User eventuell angespornt fühlt. Gleiches würde für mich gelten, wenn Hechte in die Cam gehalten werden und aus den Kiemen die rote Suppe raus läuft, mit dem Hinweis *natürlich releast*. Die nächsten 3 User klatschen auch noch Beifall ... für das Mövenfutter #q

Sinn des Ganzen ist doch ein *nachhaltiges Fischen*, und nicht die Situation auszunutzen, wenn die Fische in der (noch) Laichzeit sind. Wir wollen doch auch in 10 Jahren noch welche fangen, somit sollte man den Jungs auch mal etwas Ruhe gönnen.

Mir rutschen auch ab und zu mal die Fische aus der Hand, Verletzte kommen aber mit. 
Auch hatte ich zum Saisonbeginn ein ordentlichen Zetti am Band. Mit Spinner auf 1m Tiefe im Kraut. War so nicht zu erwarten, Ziel war Hecht. Wurde im Wasser releast (an der Oberlippe gehakt) und konnte zurück. Denke aber das die noch nicht abgelaicht hatten, Wasser war da nur 9°C. Würde aber so ein Bild nicht posten oder so was rum erzählen.


----------



## tomsen83 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich bin nächste Woche wieder unten. Vielleicht kann ich das Experiment ja wiederholen|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

dann berichte mal ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Prof Arlinghaus hat mich gerade diesbezüglich kontaktiert, als er meine Frage mitbekommen hat. Er schrieb, es gäbe keine Studie zum Rückkehrverhalten. Zur Haksterblichkeit würde es aber diverse Arbeiten geben, vereinfacht  gesagt,  ab 10 Meter (Fang)Tiefe würde es kritisch werden ( es stürben aber da auch beileibe nicht alle. 10 Prozent oder so je nach Handling und Temperatur..)..

Also ist die Behauptung, Zanderböcke würden nach dem zurück setzen nicht wieder zum Nest zurück kehren, wissenschaftlich nicht belegt.


----------



## Nidderauer (13. Mai 2016)

ronram schrieb:


> Studien zur Sterblichkeit von gefangenen und zurückgesetzten Zandern existieren ja bereits. Und sie tauchen auch immer wieder in Zanderanglerkreisen auf.
> Diese Studien belegen die enorme Empfindlichkeit von Zandern und dennoch, im Wissen über die relativ hohe Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit des Zanders (im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen) wird der Zander einer Fotosession ausgesetzt und dann zurückgesetzt in der Überzeugung etwas Gutes getan zu haben.


 
 Diese Studien würden mich allerdings mal interessieren. Hab oft genug Zander mit Drilling im Schlund mit nach Hause genommen, um sie dort dann mit Spezialwerkzeugen zu operieren. Um dann nach ein paar Tagen festzustellen, dass sie wieder Futterfische angenommen haben.

 Solange keine größeren Blutgefäße verletzt sind, sind die Chancen recht gut, dass sie das überleben. Oder besser gesagt, bei mir waren das 100 %.

 Anders schaut das bei großen fangfähigen Besatzzandern aus. Die gehen mitunter sehr oft ein, was aber eher den unzureichenden Bedingungen beim Transport zuzuschreiben ist. Flaschensauerstoff ist da so ein Nogo. Lieber mit einem Kompressor normale Außenluft ins Transportbecken blasen, das reicht völlig aus und schont die Kiemen.

 Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich absolut dafür, die Fische während der Laichzeit generell nicht zu beangeln. Wie wärs denn mit flexiblen Schonzeiten (=Angelverbot mit Köderfisch und Kunstködern), die je nach Witterungslage/Wassertemperatur angepasst regional ausgesprochen werden? Das kann ja eigentlich so schwierig nicht sein.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Diese Studien würden mich allerdings mal interessieren. Hab oft genug Zander mit Drilling im Schlund mit nach Hause genommen, um sie dort dann mit Spezialwerkzeugen zu operieren. Um dann nach ein paar Tagen festzustellen, dass sie wieder Futterfische angenommen haben.
> 
> Solange keine größeren Blutgefäße verletzt sind, sind die Chancen recht gut, dass sie das überleben. Oder besser gesagt, bei mir waren das 100 %.



Chappeau Dr. Dolittle! :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ob der Zander nun zurück kehrt oder nicht ist für mich persönlich nicht die Frage die man stellen muss. 
Die Frage auf die es ankommt ist denke ich: 
Will ich wirklich einen Fisch fangen der gerade seinen Nachwuchs aufzieht und nicht aufgurnd seines Hungers oder meines Könnens sondern aufgrund seiner hormonellen Reizbarkeit beißt?

Und das kann ich für mich ganz klar mit NEIN beantworten. Deshalb bleibt das Spinnfischen einfach aus bis die Zander durch sind, fertig.

Ich denke am besten lässt sich das mit dem antiquierten Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit beschreiben, es geht nicht darum dieses eine Exemplar zu schonen oder andere von irgendetwas abzuhalten, es geht darum nachhaltig zu denken. 

Ich habe in dem Zusammenhang inzwischen auch desöfteren gelesen dass das Gelege evtl. bereits durch die Schanzschläge des Zanders bem Anhieb zertstört würde, ist bisher aber auch nur unter "Behauptungen" einzustufen denke ich.


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> ...Das kann ja eigentlich so schwierig nicht sein...



Doch, ist es! Willst du Taucher runterschicken, die nachsehen, ob der Zander sein Brut noch bewacht?
Und wann willst du anfangen? Im November, wenn die ersten Laichansätze im Weibchen zu sehen sind?


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Doch, ist es! Willst du Taucher runterschicken, die nachsehen, ob der Zander sein Brut noch bewacht?
> Und wann willst du anfangen? Im November, wenn die ersten Laichansätze im *Weibchen* zu sehen sind?



Du angelst Zander*weibchen*?|bigeyes|bigeyes
 Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht...verstehst du denn nichts von Waidgerechtigkeit? :vik::vik::vik:
 :q:q



grubenreiner schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich habe in dem Zusammenhang inzwischen auch desöfteren gelesen dass das Gelege evtl. bereits durch die Schanzschläge des Zanders bem Anhieb zertstört würde, ist bisher aber auch nur unter "Behauptungen" einzustufen denke ich.



Ah..da ist es ja |wavey:.

 - Zander kehrt nicht zum Nest zurück.
 - Grundel frisst Nest leer.
 - Zander zerstört Nest.

 Wer bietet mehr? :q


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



ronram schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr? :q



Chuck Norris verscheucht das Wasser!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Es könnte sein, das wenn man einen Zander von seinem Nest zieht das Gelege Schaden nimmt z. B. von Fressfeinden (der Zander bewacht das Ding ja nicht umsonst) Ob der Zander sein Nest dann wiederfindet bin ich nicht sicher, wobei sich Fische angeblich auch etwas einprägen / lernen können. 

Da habe ich eben erst einen Artikel zu einer Studie gefunden (geht dabei allerdings um einen Zierfisch)...allerdings bin ich immer skeptisch, wenns um irgendwelche Studien / Gegenstudien / GegenstudienvondenGegenstudien geht. Man kann das alles mit Sicherheit nicht sagen, also wieso unnötiges Risiko eingehen?

Ich selbst angel momentan nicht auf Zander, auch wenn ichs könnte....einfach weil ich mir nicht sicher bin. Muss aber jeder selbst wissen, geht mich auch nichts an / kann mir egal sein was andere an ihren Gewässern veranstalten. 

Problematisch (falls Angeln in der Zeit wirklich negative Folgen hat) ist es eigentlich auch nur an Gewässern, wo der Zander mehr oder weniger auf eine natürliche Reproduktion angewiesen ist und auch von Natur aus eine Funktion übernimmt....nicht am Vereinsteich, wo man ohnehin jedes Jahr 1000 Zander reinwirft, die natürlich da nie vorkommen würden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



ronram schrieb:


> Wer bietet mehr? :q



Den möglichen Einfluss  best.Planetenkonstellationen hatten wir noch nicht[emoji6]

Fakt ist jedoch,das sich an nicht wenigen Gewässern, entscheidende Allgemeinbedingungen generell zu Lasten des Zanders verschlechtert haben.

Ob man da freiwillig 3 Wochen oder 3 Jahre an Verzicht draufpackt,wird letztendlich nix daran ändern,das diese Faktoren unumkehrbar sind.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



ronram schrieb:


> .....
> Ah..da ist es ja |wavey:.
> 
> - Zander kehrt nicht zum Nest zurück.
> ...



Deine Süffisanz und das Anprangern "doppelmoraliger besserangler" in allen Ehren, aber so richtige Lösungsansätze kann ich bei dir jetzt auch nicht entdecken.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Ob man da freiwillig 3 Wochen oder 3 Jahre an Verzicht draufpackt,wird letztendlich nix daran ändern,das diese Faktoren unumkehrbar sind.



Also einfach wild drauf los auf die Nestbewacher und alles raushauen weil Zander hat ja eh keine Chance mehr? Kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein, oder?


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



			
				grubenreiner schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Süffisanz und das Anprangern "doppelmoraliger besserangler" in allen Ehren, aber so richtige Lösungsansätze kann ich bei dir jetzt auch nicht entdecken.
> (...)



Den Zander durch ein ganzjähriges Entnahmeverbot schützen?|kopfkrat
Mit dem dann natürlich auch das gezielte Beangeln von Zandern untersagt wird...

Oder den Zander als nicht einheimische Art einfach "raushauen":q. 

Der Zander als beliebter Angel- und Speisefisch wird wohl weder komplett geschützt, noch ausgerottet.
Eher wird mit Besatz nachgeholfen.

Da ich kein Problem sehe, kann ich auch keine richtigen Lösungsansätze bieten.
Der Zander hat seine Schonzeit. Die ist fix.
Die deckt nicht jedes Jahr sein Laichgeschäft ab, aber (im Erwartungswert) deckt sie überwiegend sein Laichgeschäft ab.
Es ist des Anglers Recht sich einen nicht geschonten Fisch anzueignen. Auch, wenn der gerade sein Nest bewacht. Kann man finden wie man will, wer dieses Recht ausüben will, der macht das.
Ist halt dann in diesem Jahr Pech für den Fisch und dämpft den Zanderzuwachs. 
Nächstes Jahr hat der Zander dann vielleicht kein Pech, sondern der Angler, weil der Zander schon lange vor Ende der Zanderschonzeit durch ist.

Will man das Laichgeschäft des Zanders in jedem Jahr garantieren, muss man zu flexiblen Schonzeiten greifen.

Verschlechtern sich die Lebensbedingungen für den Zander, ist das schade für uns Angler, denn wir fangen ihn ja gerne. Sei es nur um des Spaßes Willen oder um ihn zu verspeisen.
Aber an den sich verändernden Lebensbedingungen ändern wir nichts. Stattdessen gehen wir uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel (gut, hier im AB nicht...aber bei Facebook) und fordern Einschränkungen.

 Vielleicht wird ja in 30 Jahren rumgemotzt, dass man doch gefälligst die armen Nasen in Ruhe ablaichen lassen sollte. (Modefisch 2046, die Nase) :-D


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

In ein Video von Sebastian Hänel versucht er das Thema Laich Zander ein wenig zu erklären. Den Link möchte ich einmal ohne Wertung hier zum Thema beitragen.
http://www.zanderkant.de/vorsicht-laichzander/

--------------



ronram schrieb:


> Studien zur Sterblichkeit von gefangenen und zurückgesetzten Zandern existieren ja bereits. Und sie tauchen auch immer wieder in Zanderanglerkreisen auf.
> Diese Studien belegen die enorme Empfindlichkeit von Zandern und dennoch, im Wissen über die relativ hohe Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit des Zanders (im Vergleich zu anderen Fischen) wird der Zander einer Fotosession ausgesetzt und dann zurückgesetzt in der Überzeugung etwas Gutes getan zu haben.


Auch hier ist es schwer Äpfel und Birnen miteinander zu vergleichen. Ich selber bin viel in den Niederlanden unterwegs und habe da jetzt so einige Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen. Wiederfänge - selbst über Jahre hinweg(Berichte und Vergleiche durch Angelbuddys) - von zurückgesetzten Fischen bestätigen die Robustheit. Hier darf man aber nicht vergessen, in den Gewässern in denen ich fische ist es selten 2 Meter tief oder tiefer und ein Fisch gehört schnell, inklusive schnellem Foto, ins Wasser zurück gesetzt.
Wird der Fisch aus 10 Meter Tiefe, wie hier bereits erwähnt, ruckartig hoch gedrillt und dann noch 2 Minuten und Länger in die Kamera gehalten... dann ist das eine ganz andere Sache.

Grundsätzlich: Ich verstehe die Angriffshaltung vieler Angler nicht. Jeder hat seine Meinung, oft sehr stark gefestigt. Jeder hat da sein gutes Recht zu. Aber man sollte lieber den offenen Dialog suchen als direkt mit dem Finger zu zeigen und zu Urteilen. 



ronram schrieb:


> Der Zander ist ein Modefisch, der gerade total cool ist.
> Es ist total angesagt bei Facebook (du hast es ja erwähnt) einen dicken Zander grinsend in die Kamera zu halten...natürlich keinen toten Fisch.


Also ist jeder Zander Angler, der seinen Fisch zurück setzt und ein Foto davon schießt, ein Mode-Angler der cool sein möchte? Oder grundsätzlich schlechter als ein anderer Angler? (Klingt fast so)




ronram schrieb:


> Von daher glaube ich, dass man Studien heranziehen kann, wie man lustig ist, ändern wird sich nichts.


Eine Studie in diesem Punkte ist kaum Möglich. Hier kann man eher auf die - wenn auch geringen Erfahrungen - zurückgreifen und sowieso versuchen seinen Verstand einzuschalten. Und da ist es Hilfreich an andere zu Appelieren indem man diese darüber Aufklärt und das Thema genauer erläutert.
grubenreiner hat es da wirklich gut auf den Punkt gebracht und mir geht es da ähnlich. Ich möchte nicht gezielt auf Zander in dieser Zeit fischen. Ich bin zwar mit der Spinnrute und Kunstköder unterwegs, versuche aber in erster Linie Hecht und Barsch an Band zu bekommen. Sollte sich ein schwarzer Zander am Haken verirren, kommt dieser schnell und vorsichtig wieder ins Wasser. Die Stelle würde ich dann sofort meiden. Gut das es mir bisher nicht passiert ist, bisher hatte ich nur einen Untermaßigen Zander am Haken. (An der Stelle war ich nicht wieder)



tomsen83 schrieb:


> In meinen jungen Jahren hatte ich im April ein faszinierendes Erlebnis in einem glasklaren Stausee in Spanien. Wir waren vom Ufer aus fischen und konnten in ca. 25m Entfernung einen großen schwarzen Zander (ca. 75cm) auf dem Sandgrund in ca. 1m tiefen Wasser sitzen sehen.
> heute würd ich es nicht mehr machen, aber ich habe den Fisch angeworfen und als der Köder nen halben Meter an dem Fisch vorbeigehoppelt ist, hat dieser zugepackt. Rangedrillt, im Wasser abgehakt und so schnell konnte man gar nicht gucken, wie der Zander schnurgerade wieder auf sein Nest zurückgekehrt ist.


Danke dir für den Erfahrungsbericht. In dieser Hinsicht ein wertvoller Beitrag. #6


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*




Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hier darf man aber nicht vergessen, in den Gewässern in denen ich fische ist es selten 2 Meter tief oder tiefer und ein Fisch gehört schnell, inklusive schnellem Foto, ins Wasser zurück gesetzt.
> Wird der Fisch aus 10 Meter Tiefe, wie hier bereits erwähnt, ruckartig hoch gedrillt und dann noch 2 Minuten und Länger in die Kamera gehalten... dann ist das eine ganz andere Sache.


Das trifft es ganz gut…
Wenn man Zurücksetzt sollte, nein eigentlich muss man darauf bedacht sein es möglichst schnell über die Bühne zu bringen.
Aber nichts ist am Wasser so wie in der Theorie…da wird der 45er Zander auch gerne mal die Treppe an der Spundwand hochgetragen, oben abgelichtet und dann runtergeworfen…um mal ein Extrembeispiel zu nennen.





Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Also ist jeder Zander Angler, der seinen Fisch zurück setzt und ein Foto davon schießt, ein Mode-Angler der cool sein möchte? Oder grundsätzlich schlechter als ein anderer Angler? (Klingt fast so)


Jeder weiße Schwan ist ein Schwan, aber nicht jeder Schwan ist weiß…oder siehst du das anders?






Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eine Studie in diesem Punkte ist kaum Möglich. Hier kann man eher auf die - wenn auch geringen Erfahrungen - zurückgreifen und sowieso versuchen seinen Verstand einzuschalten. Und da ist es Hilfreich an andere zu Appelieren indem man diese darüber Aufklärt und das Thema genauer erläutert.


Das klingt aber jetzt fast so, als wäre man besser und der andere schlechter ;-), obwohl er nur sein Recht wahrnimmt…


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Also einfach wild drauf los auf die Nestbewacher und alles raushauen weil Zander hat ja eh keine Chance mehr? Kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein, oder?



Nein,natürlich nicht.

Nur hilft es auch nix,pauschal den Zeigefinger zu heben,wenn Bestände legal(!) direkt mit Sekunde 1 des Schonzeitendes
befischt werden.

Die Leute sind nun einmal zu 101 % im Recht,ebenso wer bei gestaffelten Schonzeiten und keinem generellen KöFi/KuKö Verbot angepasst(!) auf freigegebene Räuber angelt.

Die freiwillige Selbstauflage,stärkt m.M.n.eher Psyche als die Bestände.

Auf der Bedrohlichkeitsliste für Zander,sehe ich derartiges in den meisten Fällen so ziemlich auf den letzten Plätzen.

Die grösste Gefahr liegt im Hype der um Zettis die letzten Jahre gemacht wurde.Die Schonzeit bzw.eine Selbstbeschränkung sind nicht das Primärproblem.

Eine Gefahr begann eigentlich schon mit Beginn der "weichen Welle".

Fängt an d.ehemaligen Zanderhochburgen eigentlich noch jemand regelmässig zweistellig 70er/Tag?

Neue Köder,dann rübergeschwappte Techniken.
Spinnangeln boomte und ein Umkehrtrend ist vorerst nicht abzusehen.

Hinzu kommt,das sich viele Gewässer in den letzten Jahren hinsichtlich tatsächlicher Qualität wie Quantität(Stichwort Biomasse) nachweislich verschlechtert haben.Poolverhältnisse mögen für unbedarfte Spaziergänger ja toll sauber anzusehen sein.

Fische sind da anderer Meinung.

Die ganze Problematik hat derart viele Gründe,das du mit einem Selbstverzicht quasi einsam auf der Stelle trittst, während sich die Welt davon unbeeindruckt weiterdreht.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> (...)
> Die ganze Problematik hat derart viele Gründe,das du mit einem Selbstverzicht quasi einsam auf der Stelle trittst, während sich die Welt davon unbeeindruckt weiterdreht.



Ja aber man hat doch etwas gutes und lobenswertes getan. :vik:
So wie das typisch nach Belohnung haschende "ist mir aus den Fingern gerutscht" oder "schwimmt natürlich wieder" unter einem Fangbild, was dann mit einer virtuellen Streicheleinheit belohnt wird #6

Es ist doch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sich insbesondere der coole Modezanderangler (denkt an die Schwäne ) fast in die Hose pullert, wenn jemand anders einen Zander fängt und entnimmt oder jemand Zander fängt, die zwar freigegeben sind, aber noch laichen.
Ist doch auch nachvollziehbar. Schließlich hängt der eigene Spaß an der Zanderangelei positiv vom Zandervorkommen ab.

Nur begründet man eben im Rahmen der "Aufklärung" nicht auf diese Weise. :-S Ist halt die neumodische "ich finde man sollte, weil ich mache das ja auch so"-Haltung.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wenn die weit verbreiteten Widerhaken/Stinger nicht zum Einsatz kämen, wäre das Verangeln zumindest etwas entschärft.
Fischen aus Spaß ist für mich Grund genug zum Angeln, aber ob dazu Widerhaken und Angstdrilling sein müssen, ist schon kritischer zu betrachten.
Auch bei gewünschter Entnahme tut man den Untermaßigen kein Gefallen.

Wäre so schön, wenn sich das ohne Verbotskeule verbreiten ließe.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



ronram schrieb:


> ...fast in die Hose pullert, wenn jemand anders einen Zander fängt und entnimmt oder jemand Zander fängt, die zwar freigegeben sind, aber noch laichen.
> Ist doch auch nachvollziehbar. Schließlich hängt der eigene Spaß an der Zanderangelei positiv vom Zandervorkommen ab.



Hängt nicht der "Spaß" jedes Anglers maßgeblich vom Fischaufkommen ab, egal ob es nun ein Modeangler (von denen ich mich absolut distanzieren möchte) ist oder nicht?


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Hängt nicht der "Spaß" jedes Anglers maßgeblich vom Fischaufkommen ab, egal ob es nun ein Modeangler (von denen ich mich absolut distanzieren möchte) ist oder nicht?



Ja.

Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass es bei Friedfischanglern, Welsangler, Fliegenfischern, etc. anders ist.
Zufälligerweise hab ich mir vor wenigen Tagen noch "Der unterschätzte Angler" von Prof. Arlinghaus durchgelesen (gibt es kostenlos & legal als pdf) und genau diese Frage wurde auch empirisch untersucht. Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann war das Fazit in etwa:
Dem Angler geht es *vor* dem Angeln nicht primär darum möglichst viel/dick zu fangen, da noch ganz viele andere Faktoren den Reiz des Angelns ausmachen (Naturgenuss, etc.) aber *nach* dem Angeln ist man dann doch zufriedener, wenn ordentlich was gebissen hat. Gut, das ist zeitinkonsistent, aber so sind wir Angler nun einmal...

Nein, als was ich damit sagen wollte oder bzw. was ich anprangere ist der Umstand, dass der "Modeangler" (bewusst jetzt mal in Anführungszeichen gesetzt) sich zur Durchsetzung seiner eigenen Interessen Argumente zurecht legt, die seine ursprüngliche Intention nicht widerspiegeln.
(Ähnliches behaupte ich aber auch über einen Teil der Entnahmefensterbefürworter, Karpfenangleraussperrer und C&R Cracks.)

*Modeangler* (als Begriff) muss jetzt auch nicht unbedingt negativ belegt sein.
Das kommt vielleicht so rüber, war aber eigentlich nicht meine Absicht. Das wollte ich noch klarstellen, keiner braucht sich angegriffen fühlen ;-).
Wer es gut und cool findet auf die Fische zu angeln, die gerade "in Mode" sind, der darf und soll das machen. Wir leben ja in einem freien Land. Von mir aus darf der coole Modezanderangler auch 100% seiner Fische zurücksetzen. C&R Streetfishing deluxe mit eigenem Youtubekanal...mir egal :-D, voll okay... Ich bin da sehr liberal eingestellt. (Auf meinem Profilbild ist ja auch ein Zander abgebildet...gut, das ist er zwar in präfiletiertem Zustand, aber dennoch gehe auch ich gerne Zander angeln.)
Nur wenn der "Modeangler" meint anderen etwas vorzuschreiben oder sie belehren zu müssen stößt er bei mir auf mangelndes Verständnis.
Was erlaubt ist, ist erlaubt. Punkt. Gefällt mir das nicht, dann sage ich das. "Hallo, ich finde das nicht gut weil..." Auch voll okay. Aber nicht okay, wenn ich rumblubber und mich um Kopf und Kragen argumentiere ohne auf den springenden Punkt zu kommen.
 "Ich will dich maßregeln, weil ich befürchte andernfalls zukünftig weniger zu fangen." --> nachvollziehbar
 "Ich will dich maßregeln, weil die armen Zanderchen blabla usw." --> nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## offense80 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

In dem Video wurde ja gesagt, der Zander würde durch seinen Schwanzschlag das Nest zerstören. Demnach ist es doch eigentlich völlig pupenhagen, ob er nach dem Fang wieder zurück zum Nest findet, da dort ja dann eh alles zerstört ist und es nix mehr zu bewachen gibt. Und da der Zander ja nachweislich keine deutsche Trümmerfrau ist, die alles wieder aufbaut, hat sich das mit der Brut doch erledigt. 
Ich habe die persönliche Auffassung, ob ich nun 5,5 Monate warte um auf Zander zu angeln, oder noch 2-3 Wochen warte.....die drei Wochen warten machen den Kohl nun auch nicht fett, aber dafür die Ausbeute bzw. Stückzahl in 3-4 Jahren um so fetter


----------



## Patrick086 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Habe das Thema von Anfang an verfolgt und muss sagen, das bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt das angeln auf Zander im Mai überhaupt nicht zur Diskusion steht, da der Zander bis 31. Mai geschützt ist . Da ich aber nun mal kein Biologe und kein Fisch bin , weiss ich somit nicht , ob der Zander dann bereits fertig mit brüten ist oder nicht. Wenn man von sich aus über die Schonzeit hinaus warten will, um Sicher zu gehen , dass auch wirklich 80-90% der Zander fertig mit Nestbewachung sind, müsste man theoretisch bis ca. August warten (Bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen , war jetzt übertrieben ausgedrückt). Schließlich dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass es genau für SOLCHE Fälle Besatzmaßnahmen gibt und dann sind ja auch noch die Naturschutzgebiete, welche dem Zander ebenfalls Rückzugsgebiete bieten. Kurz und knapp gillt für mich: Egal ob der Zander schon im Mai freigegeben ist (wie in einigen BL) oder erst im Juni, geangelt wird erst nach Ende der  Schonzeit  *JEDOCH NICHT VOR JUNI* !!! Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen oder die Schonzeit Gestzlich verlängert werden, wird es eh später. Ab 01.06. ist der Zander frei und erst ab dann ziehe ich mit der Spinnrute los und nicht früher 
(Stellt jetzt nur meine eigene Meinung dar !) .


----------



## Garrett P.I. (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Schonzeiten sollen ja einen Zweck erfüllen: nämlich die Reproduktion der geschonten Art sichern. Wie wäre es denn, wenn diejenigen, die der Meinung sind, dieser Zweck würde z. Zt. nicht erfüllt, sich mit den entsprechenden Nachweisen an die zuständigen Behörden wenden würden mit der Aufforderung, die Schonzeiten so anzupassen, dass sie ebendieses tun?

Tut mir leid, aber ansonsten isses halt alles nur irgendwelches Internetgeblubber.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Großes Lob an Thomas für dieses Thema, auch wenn (erwartungsgemäß) so einige Antworten arg abdriften;
_'der geht nicht auf sein Nest zurück, die Brut ist ruck zuck aufgefressen, mit dem Schwanzschlag ist das Nest hinüber,...'_, Mythen, die man einfach mal sachlich hinterfragen können sollte.


----------



## Purist (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Interessant wäre eine Untersuchung von Fang(Entnahme)Statistiken. Angeblich werden zur "Nestzeit" doch mehr und häufiger Zander gefangen, weil es einfacher sein soll, sie an den Haken zu bekommen. Ob das auch an mangelnden Futterfischen liegen könnte, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Hi!
Ich hatte sehr oft Gelegenheit mir anzuschauen was mit vom Nest gefangenen Zandern geschieht.
Beim ersten fang kehren alle Zander zum Nest zurück.
Wird der Fisch innerhalb des gleichen Tages ein zweites mal gefangen, liegt die Quote bei ca. 50%.
Beim dritten fang innerhalb eines Tages kehren kaum noch Fische zum Nest zurück.
Das ist jetzt zwar keine Wissenschaftliche Studie, aber ich halte mich für einen recht brauchbaren Statistiker und die Beobachtungen beziehen sich auf einige hundert (!) Vorgänge.

Eigentlich sehr traurig das ich über einen solchen "Wissensfundus" verfüge - zeigt es doch wie "normal" es bei uns in der Gegend ist, Zander ganz bewust in der Brutzeit zu fangen....#q.
Petri

PS: Meine Beoachtungen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf Nester in 3 - 12m entfernung zum Ufer - bei größerer Distanz zum Nest dürfte das ganz anders aussehen... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Interessehalber, weil ich das nicht begreife:
Hast Du die Zander gefangen und dann getaucht und nachgesehen?
Oder wie stellt man sowas als Angler fest?


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Purist schrieb:


> Interessant wäre eine Untersuchung von Fang(Entnahme)Statistiken. Angeblich werden zur "Nestzeit" doch mehr und häufiger Zander gefangen, weil es einfacher sein soll, sie an den Haken zu bekommen. Ob das auch an mangelnden Futterfischen liegen könnte, sei dahingestellt.



Da kommen schon einige Punkte zusammen die Gegen Deine Idee sprechen.
Bei uns im Fluß deckte sich die Laichzeit oft mit den Ende von Hochwasserwellen, da konnte man die Zanderböcke dann oft sogar im Flachen Wasser des Randes sehen.
Ist halt einfach, wenn das trübe Wasser 1 m fällt und sie dann fast mit dem Rücken herausschauend 1 m vom Rand stehen.
Geht man da dann vorbei, machen sich einige aus dem Staub, um dann wenige Minuten später wieder dort zu stehen.
Bei so etwas wie Vertreibung kehren sie also zurück. 
Wäre aber auch ein Leichtes sie da dann zu fangen, da braucht es dann nur den Kunstköder dicht am Ufer entlang zu führen.
Ich habe Zander so mehrmals in diesem Gewässer gesehen, wobei das Jahreszeitlich von Mitte Mai bis auch mal Mitte Juli war.
Unsere Raubfischschonzeit endet dort aber zum 1.6., die ges. noch mal einiges früher.
Teilweise hatten diese Weserzander noch nicht mal mit dem Laichen angefangen wenn die Schonzeit endete.
Das waren dann Laichschwärme die schon mal gut zu beangeln waren und dann wurde Mitte/Ende Juni erst noch abgelaicht.

In dem Jahr wurde da sehr gut gefangen.....wobei sie nicht auf Ihre Nester zurückkehrten, weil sie entnommen wurden.


Interessant ist dabei aber eher das zum Laichen in die Nebengewässer (Kies-Seen) zogen, dann also mehr oder weniger dicht an dicht vorkommen.
Es könnte also auch reichen typische Laichgewässer zu schützen. Wobei Zanderangler genau diese, oft schon bei beginn der Einwanderung als "Winterlager" aufsuchen.
(Ob sie da bis zum Laichen verweilen weiß ich nicht)
Da unsere Raubfischschonzeit aber schon am 1.1 beginnt hoffen viele Raubfischangler auf einen kalten Herbst, sonnst sammeln sich die Zander noch nicht so früh.
Nach dem Laichen wandern zunächst die Weibchen zurück in den Fluss, einige Tage später folgen dann die Böcke.
Normalerweise passt der 1.6 da bei uns regional recht gut.
Dann wird zunächst im Mündungsbereich der Seen zur Weser noch sehr gut gefangen, dann aber wird es schwerer, wenn die Fische sich im Fluss verteilten.

Die erfolgreichsten Fangzeiten für Zander bei uns stehen mit diesen Wanderungen in Verbindung.
In dem Jahr wo die Zander mal so spät 1.7 laichten ging in der Eigentlichen Weser zunächst fast gar nichts.
Im Kies-See um die Ecke konnte, aber wenn Du sie gefunden hattest jeder 3 Wurf einen knallhärten Drill ergeben.
Das war noch vor dem Ablaichen.
Später wurden dort dann noch viele dunkle Böcke gefangen.
Dort brauchen sie also Schutz, vor und während des Laichens

Die Frage von Thomas macht aber trotzdem Sinn, weil in stehenden Gewässern eben ganz anders gelaicht wird.
Auch bei uns werden dann beim Hechtangeln unbeabsichtigt und überraschend dann die dort eher seltenen Zander gefangen.
Sinnvoller als eine verlängerte Schonzeit könnte ein Verbot sein solche Böcke zu entnehmen, wenn sie denn nach dem Zurücksetzen auf Ihr Gelege zurückkehren.
Viele Fänger wunderten sich dann über die Schwarzfärbung der Zander, ohne zu wissen was sie überhaupt bedeutet.
Der Stolz verschwindet bei vielen, wenn man Ihnen erklärt für was diese Färbung steht.
Nicht wenige setzen solche Fische dann zurücksetzen, auch wenn sie die legal entnehmen dürfen.
Wie angeln ja eher aus Freude, Schuldgefühle nehmen uns diesen Spaß.

Zu den Jahreszeiten wo Zander ablaichen hatte ich mal etwas eingestellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203632


----------



## offense80 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wenn man anhand von Temperaturen bestimmen kann, wann die Fische laichen, wie wäre es dann seitens der Behörde mit einer flexiblen Laichzeit, die von der Fischereibehörde ausgegeben wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn man anhand von Temperaturen bestimmen kann, wann die Fische laichen, wie wäre es dann seitens der Behörde mit einer flexiblen Laichzeit, die von der Fischereibehörde ausgegeben wird.


 
 Weil es trotzdem auch immer Beifänge geben wird und keine Behörde das ja für jedes Gewässer und Teilbereich besonders regeln könnte.
 Das müssen schon die Menschen vor Ort im Einzelfall lösen.

 Es ist ja nicht nur die Temperatur, die sich durchaus auch innerhalb eines Bundeslandes gewaltig unterscheidet.
 Es werden auch Unterschiede bei den Zander selbst und auch noch bei der Art der Gewässer sein wo sie leben.
 Zandereier und Brut sind irre Lichtanfällig, die Laichen also je nach Trübung des Wassers auch in ganz unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Dort in dieser Tiefe muss die Temperatur dann passen.
 Komplexe Verhaltensmuster lassen sich eben nur schwer mit starren ungleich vereinfachten Gesetzen erfassen.

 Unsere Menschliche Vernunft kann das, fehlende Vernunft kann man nicht mal eben durch Gesetze ersetzen.
 Wer meint nur Gesetzen folgen zu müssen, ist bereit diese Vernunft abzulegen.
 Wobei das Ziel umgekehrt sein sollte.
 Gesetze werden nötig, wenn unvernünftig gehandelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Unsere Menschliche Vernunft kann das, fehlende Vernunft kann man nicht mal eben durch Gesetze ersetzen.
> Wer meint nur Gesetzen folgen zu müssen, ist bereit diese Vernunft abzulegen.


Revoluzzer, Anarchist, Chaosangler....
:q:q:q:q

In Bürokrateutonien werden Gesetze und Regeln gefälligst befolgt......

Angler sind aber halt eh schon weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Flexible Schonzeiten?

Mal davon ab,das Bernd das contra schon ausführlich erläutert hat,wären auch Begleitumstände
(Angeltourismus etc )davon quasi unberechen-/planbar betroffen.

Vieles in der Problematik,hakt aber bereits weit vor unseren Gedanken-spielen.

Wenn ich mir die zum Teil lächerlich niedrig angesetzten Schonmaße anschaue
(hier 40 cm[emoji37] ),scheint sich Nachhaltigkeitsdenke seitens der Behörden,in sehr sehr überschaubaren Grenzen zu halten.

Es fängt wortwörtlich im kleinen an.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Die Behörden haben bestimmt auch nicht so richtig Plan. Es gibt ja sogar Vereine, die nur die gesetzliche Schonzeit / Mindestmaß haben und diese selbst nicht erhöhen / verlängern. Bei uns hat der Zander gesetzlich ein MM von nur 35! Teilweise gibts da auch irrsinnige Regelungen.

Ich befische z. B. einen Teil des Kanals....darf ich als Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft sogar gratis. Da hat man sich auf 50cm geeinigt und nur eine Raubfischrute. Auf fast der gleichen Streckenlänge als Gastangler gelten jedoch nur die gesetzlichen Maße, also 35 und ich dürfte 2 Raubfischruten nehmen.

Will jetzt aber nicht zu sehr abschweifen...


----------



## Nidderauer (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Zandereier und Brut sind irre Lichtanfällig, die Laichen also je nach Trübung des Wassers auch in ganz unterschiedlichen Tiefen. Dort in dieser Tiefe muss die Temperatur dann passen.
> Komplexe Verhaltensmuster lassen sich eben nur schwer mit starren ungleich vereinfachten Gesetzen erfassen.


 
 Hallo Bernd,

 ist das tatsächlich so extrem mit der Lichtanfälligkeit?

 Dann hätte es sich für solche Zander/Nester ohnehin erledigt, wenn man sie vom Ufer aus sehen kann.

 Wohl aber dienen sie als Indikator insgesamt, dass das Laichgeschäft im Gewässer noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, Kollegen haben ja möglicherweise etwas bessere Plätze gewählt.

Grüße Sven


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Das ist ja was ich meine,bevor man all zu einäugig und auch emotional auf negative Begleitumstände bei bereits Laichfähigen Fischen schielt,sollte man nicht vergessen,das es viele 35er oder 40er überhaupt nicht schaffen werden irgendein Gelege zu verteidigen.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessehalber, weil ich das nicht begreife:
> Hast Du die Zander gefangen und dann getaucht und nachgesehen?
> Oder wie stellt man sowas als Angler fest?



Hi!
Ich beobachte das von einer erhöhten Position am Wasser.
Mir ist es sehr zuwieder, Fische zu beangeln die mit dem Laichgeschäft beschäftigt sind, ganz unabhängig ob eine Schonzeit besteht oder nicht.
Ich bin ja Sport- und nicht Berufsfischer.... .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

aha.
danke...


----------



## Hezaru (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Hi,
Nach meinen Beobachtungen von früher kehren Zanderböcke schon zum Nest zurück. Hatte da öfter mal Fehlbisse auf grosse Gummifische. Habe die Stellen die nächsten Tage weiterbeangelt und Zander auf Blinker oder Spinner gefangen.
Jaaa, ein Zander, unglaublich. Was ein Zanderbock ist wusste ich damals noch nicht und auch nichts von Nestbewachung.
Der Zeitraum war Anfang Mai, ein flacher Weiher.
Ich leite daraus ab das sie schon zum Nest zurückschwimmen. Aber irgendwann ham sie wohl auch die Schnauze voll.
Das Video von S. Hänel find ich gut auch wenn einige Aussagen unsicher sind. (Nestzerstörung durch einen Schwanzschlag)
Die Laichzeiten sind ja stark Gewässer und Wetterabhängig und was weiss ich noch. Und welche Fischarten will man fördern und welche nicht und wer entscheidet sowas?
Eine Bundeslandbehörde kann sowas nicht, m.M.
Ich denke hier bräuchte es kompetente Bewirtschafter oder Gewässerwarte denen das übertragen wird.
Die am 30.4. ein Schild in den Boden Hämmern dürften das der Zander nen Monat länger gesperrt ist.|bigeyes
Aber wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf?
Wenn man alles ausschliesen will hat sich das Angeln auch erledigt. Deshalb bin ich auch immer sehr zurückhaltend mit irgenwelchen Verboten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

die diskussion ist sehr interessant, aber, will wirklich niemand zu nahe treten, eben auch irgendwie nicht.


Börni 2000 beschreibt es schon verdammt gut -


> Wer meint nur Gesetzen folgen zu müssen, ist bereit diese Vernunft abzulegen.



schön auch immer jedes jahr die gleiche leier, von wegen, nur barabaren angeln in der laichzeit und außerhalb dieser posieren sie dann stundenlang mit ihren gefangenen fritten am ufer um ein geiles pic zu posten.

sollen sie alles machen, aber nicht mit so einer doppelmoral nerven.


----------



## Hezaru (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wenn man alles ausschliesen will hat sich das Angeln auch erledigt. Deshalb bin ich auch immer sehr zurückhaltend mit irgenwelchen Verboten. 
Ich hab damit ja schon was angedeudet.
Egentlich ist es ja fast egal ob ob ich den Papi nach der Schonzeit oder die Mutti vor der Schonzeit entnehme. Und was ist mit der Hechtmutti im Dez?;+
Wenn ich alles vermeiden will brauch ich nicht mehr Angeln. 
Dann wird alles einfach zu Kormoranfutter.
Wenn zuviel Zanderbrut hoch kommt hab ich ja auch nur Schrott die im Winter verhungern. Deshalb legen ja Fische auch ungeheuer viele Eier ab. Einem Zandergewässer kann eigentlich nicht viel schlimmeres passieren als das die komplette Brut hochkommt. Je grösser das Gewässer umso mehr puffert es ab und irgendwo wird es schon was.
Ich denke schon das die Zander bei uns im Mai noch Schonzeit haben sollten, zwickt sich halt mit dem Hecht.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Egentlich ist es ja fast egal ob ob ich den Papi nach der Schonzeit oder die Mutti vor der Schonzeit entnehme. Und was ist mit der Hechtmutti im Dez?;+



Hinter Schonzeit und Schonmaßen stehen Überlegungen, in etwa so:
Schonzeit und Maße dienen dazu, dass jeder Fisch ein Mal die Chance zum ablaichen hat.
Nach dem ersten Fxxx hat der Fisch seine Pflicht erfüllt und verlässt bald darauf das knappe Schonmaß.
Von nun an steht er zum Abschuss frei, bis die Schonzeit wieder Ruhe einkehren lässt.
So gesehen ist es komplett wurst, ob der Zander vor oder nach der Schonzeit entnommen wird, da das einmalige Ablaichen bereits durch das Maß gesichert wurde und die Schonzeit nur für Ruhe sorgen muss.


Dass diese Verordnungen nicht unfehlbar sind, beweist der Zander momentan selbst.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hinter Schonzeit und Schonmaßen stehen Überlegungen, in etwa so:
> Schonzeit und Maße dienen dazu, dass jeder Fisch ein Mal die Chance zum ablaichen hat.



 Jupp das ist die Theorie.

 Aber ist es nicht auch das Ziel, die Fänge gerecht unter den Nutzern zu verteilen, anstatt das sie von Einzelnen massenhaft gefangen werden?
 Ist es nicht Ziel gute und hohe Bestände zu erhalten, anstatt nur die Art zu erhalten.
 Haben Fische nicht auch Aufgaben, die Sie nur erfüllen können wenn Sie nicht überfischt werden?
 Ist ein fetter Zander einige Zeit nach dem Laichen nicht besser als ein ausgehungerter magerer Bock oder ein ausgelaichtes Weibchen?

 Viele Arten sind wenn sie laichen sehr leicht massenhaft zu fangen, weil sie dann eben nicht auf der Fläche verteilt sind, sondern dicht gedrängt bestimmte Stellen aufsuchen, oder eben weite Wanderungen unternehmen.
 Da können dann ganze Regionen Nachteile erhalten wenn regional abgefischt wird was das Recht hergibt.
 Den Zander wird so etwas nicht gleich ausrotten, in geeigneten Gewässern vermehrt er sich wie der Brachse reichlich.
 Aber die Nutzer die haben dann Nachteile.


----------



## Purist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Den Zander wird so etwas nicht gleich ausrotten, in geeigneten Gewässern vermehrt er sich wie der Brachse reichlich.
> Aber die Nutzer die haben dann Nachteile.



Zanderbesatz ist doch kein Problem und da hast du auch den möglichen Nachteil für die Angler: Es könnte vielerorts die Besatzkosten senken, wenn man die Schonzeiten nur ein paar Wochen in den Sommer hinein verlängert.
Zudem würde man eine heimische Population erhalten, die besser an die Gewässer angepasst ist als die Besatzfische. Manche Massenfänge von Einzelnen während der Nestzeit würden auch nicht stattfinden, wie du völlig richtig andeutest.

Für mich fängt die Zandersaison gegen Mitte/Ende August an, obwohl ich schon heute offiziell "loslegen" dürfte. |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich möchte hier einmal kurz anmerken, das ich begeistert bin, wie gesittet es hier zu geht. Keine persönlichen Anfeindungen über eine Meinung, Idee, jetzt schon angeln oder noch warten. 
Das ist leider nicht immer Gang und Gäbe. Macht wirklich Spaß die einzelnen Meinungen zu lesen und darauf zu antworten, ohne das es gleich zu verbalen Entgleisungen egal von der Pro oder Contra Seite gibt. #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier einmal kurz anmerken, das ich begeistert bin, wie gesittet es hier zu geht. Keine persönlichen Anfeindungen über eine Meinung, Idee, jetzt schon angeln oder noch warten.
> Das ist leider nicht immer Gang und Gäbe. Macht wirklich Spaß die einzelnen Meinungen zu lesen und darauf zu antworten, ohne das es gleich zu verbalen Entgleisungen egal von der Pro oder Contra Seite gibt. #6#6#6


Dem schliesse ich mich liebend gerne und vollumfänglich an!!

Großes DANKE an alle Diskutanten dafür!!


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Purist schrieb:


> *Zanderbesatz ist doch kein Problem* und da hast du auch den möglichen Nachteil für die Angler: Es könnte vielerorts die Besatzkosten senken, wenn man die Schonzeiten nur ein paar Wochen in den Sommer hinein verlängert.
> Zudem würde man *eine heimische Population erhalten*, die besser an die Gewässer angepasst ist als die Besatzfische. Manche Massenfänge von Einzelnen während der Nestzeit würden auch nicht stattfinden, wie du völlig richtig andeutest.
> 
> Für mich fängt die Zandersaison gegen Mitte/Ende August an, obwohl ich schon heute offiziell "loslegen" dürfte. |rolleyes


 
 Ja Zanderbesatz ist ein lustiges Thema.
 Erstaunlich, das da so wenige mit Probleme haben.
 Fast immer ist er sinnlos......weil es Hechtgewässer sind die man mit aller Gewallt zu Zandergewässer machen möchte.

 Dann ist da ja noch die Kleinigkeit das der Zander wenigstens in weiten Teilen Deutschlands eine fremde Art ist.
 Beim Zander ist das gesichert bekannt, beim Karpfen und Wels eher unsicherer.
 Aber Er schmeckt halt so gut,.....das Ihn kaum Jemand als invasive Fremdart betrachten mag.

 Ich mag Ihn ja auch...und da wo er sich heute selbst erhält mag er auch eine echte Bereicherung sein die man selbst wenn man wollte, kaum wieder ausrotten könnte.
 Aber was da teilweise an Besatz abgeht erscheint halt seltsam, wenn einem klar wird das er fremd ist.
 Da werden teilweise hunderte von KG an Zander als P&T im Jahr in kleinere Seen besetzt.
 Oder eben tausende von Z1.
 Oft erstaunlich wie hartnäckig, sich oft der heimische Hecht dort dann trotzdem behauptet, wenn der Hecht denn da guten Lebensraum vorfindet.
 Der Hecht macht seinen Job gut, wenn er dann aufräumt.

 Teilweise scheinen einige aber auch zu meinen das alles getan werden muss um den Hecht dort an die Wand zu drücken.
 Das kostet nicht nur viel Geld, das zeigt auch unser Unverständnis vom Schutz und Erhalt der heimischen Lebensgemeinschafften.

 Ließt man sich da ein, findet man schnell das der Zander in weiten Teilen Deutschlands erst so ab 1920 erfolgreich angesiedelt wurde. In Seen oft erst viel später.
 Such man tiefer, taucht er auch in den angeblich von Ihm schon lange besiedelten östliche Regionen in alten Berichten nicht mehr auf.
 Oder man findet in Alten Zeitungen Berichte über erfolgreichen Zanderbesatz wo nun erstmalig gute Zander gefangen werden, wobei das dann ein Fluss war, wo ich dachte das der Zander da immer lebte. 
 Wobei da auch Wissenschaftler schon lange zweifeln ob der Zander da im Osten Deutschland überhaupt zu den heimischen Fischen zählt.

 Nun, auf die heimischen Fische hat man ja oft wenig Rücksicht genommen wenn Flüsse zu Wasserstraßen ausgebaut wurden.
 Da sollte es nicht verwundern das heimische Fische dort dann von neuen Arten verdrängt werden, weil die heimischen Fische dort oft schon gar keinen Heimvorteil mehr hatten.
 Fremdarten verbreiten sich rasend, wenn sie freie Nischen vorfinden, oder zufällig besser angepasst sind(Was kaum möglich ist)

 Das lustige daran, es scheint keine Probleme durch Zander zu geben, wobei mit dem Begriff Zandermüdigkeit so etwas wie das extreme wegfressen von Beutefischen im Raum steht.
 Wir wollen keine Probleme sehen, wobei der Zander sicher erheblichen Einfluss auf das Verschwinden der Wanderfischarten hatte.
 Der Zander ist heute der absolut häufigste Raubfisch in den Unterläufen der Flüsse, genau dort ist sein Lebensraum, den ihm dort kein Hecht streitig macht.
 Dort ist er sehr zahlreich und invasiv und ganz sicher gehört er nun zu den vom Mensch geschaffenen Problemen für Fische wie Lachs, Schnäpel, Neunaugen, Stör, Maifisch und auch dem Aal.
 Viele Träumen da von der Rückkehr dieser Arten, wobei viele Vergessen das mit der Verbreitung von Fremdarten nun auch neue Spielregeln dort gelten.
 Wir wissen nicht wie viel mehr dieser Fische, dort nun gefressen werden, weil es keinen interessiert.
 Gut möglich, das da der Zander ganz ordentliche zusätzliche Verluste verursacht.
 Diese Arten der Nordsee haben ja nie Strategien entwickelt für den Umgang mit dem Zander entwickelt.
 Böser könnte man auch schreiben, diese Arten fehlten dort wo diese Raubfische vorkamen.
 Die gesicherte Heimat der Zander sind zufällig die Regionen wo der Aal immer schon extrem selten war.
 Gleichzeitig verschwindet der Aal wechselwirksam zur Ausbreitung des Zanders in Europa.
 Das wird Zufall sein, muss es aber nicht.


 Viele werden mich nun verfluchen, aber so macht man es ja gerne mal mit den Boten von unliebsamen Botschaften.
 Das Leben kann so schön erscheinen, wenn keiner Wahrheiten ausspricht.

 Ihr wollt guten Naturschutz praktizieren, dann nutzt den Zander als Speisefisch, aber besetzt den nicht auch noch in Massen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt guten Naturschutz praktizieren, .


nö....
angeln.
Deswegen heisst das ja Anglerboard ;-)


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö....
> angeln.
> Deswegen heisst das ja Anglerboard ;-)



... aber der DAFV ist pöse, weil ihm der Naturschutzstatus nichts bringt? 

Der Schutz unserer Natur ist die beste Rechtfertigung für Angeln überhaupt und mit Fische verklappen und "Hege"angeln erfüllen wir das nicht.
Gewässerhege dient im selten erreichten Idealfall dem Gewässer in erster Linie und dem Angler in Zweiter.
Bewirtschaftung zur Fangmaximierung auf Wunschfische hat außerhalb der Vereinspfützen nichts verloren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Schutz unserer Natur ist die beste Rechtfertigung für Angeln überhaupt




Ganz im Gegenteil, daß ist die schlechteste, denkbare Rechtfertigung.
In aller Regel sind Angler weder Naturschützer noch wollen sie das sein.
Und ab dem Moment, ab dem wir eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln brauchen und der Naturschutz als Argumentationsgrundlage herhalten muß, haben wir schon so gut wie verloren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Schutz unserer Natur ist die beste Rechtfertigung für Angeln überhaupt



Ich sehe mich da primär eher als verantwortsvoller NaturNUTZER.

Der Schutzbegriff wird mittlerweile derart inflationär gebraucht/missbraucht und auch falsch interpretiert,das es einem graust.

In den Topf,muss ich nicht auch noch rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, daß ist die schlechteste, denkbare Rechtfertigung.
> In aller Regel sind Angler weder Naturschützer noch wollen sie das sein.
> Und ab dem Moment, ab dem wir eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln brauchen und der Naturschutz als Argumentationsgrundlage herhalten muß, haben wir schon so gut wie verloren.


Du hasts begriffen!


----------



## Purist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich da primär eher als verantwortsvoller NaturNUTZER.



Folglich: Verantwortungsvoller Angler, Angeln mit Vernunft, manche mögen allerdings eher den Egotrip am Wasser, nach ihnen die Sintflut |rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Purist schrieb:


> manche mögen allerdings eher den Egotrip am Wasser, nach ihnen die Sintflut |rolleyes



Mal ehrlich..auch das ist sicherlich nicht schön aber doch menschlich.

Fehlerquelle Mensch halt

Es würde mich verwundern,wenn ausgerechnet am Wasser rundum
Harmonie und Eintracht herrschen würden [emoji6]


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und ab dem Moment, ab dem wir eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln brauchen und der Naturschutz als Argumentationsgrundlage herhalten muß, haben wir schon so gut wie verloren.



Momentan rechtfertigt dich nur die Entnahmeabsicht zu einem sinnvollen Grund und die Gewässerhege durch Angeln zu der Ausübung der Fischerei.
Also haben wir deiner Meinung schon verloren.

Meinst du nicht, dass uns ohne Rechtfertigung schon längst das Genick gebrochen wäre?
Angeln ohne Rechtfertigung gab es hier in jüngerer Vergangenheit nicht und daran wird sich leider auch nichts ändern.

Genug des OT meinerseits.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Momentan rechtfertigt dich nur die Entnahmeabsicht zu einem sinnvollen Grund und die Gewässerhege durch Angeln zu der Ausübung der Fischerei.


Das stimmt schlicht so nicht. 

Sondern ist nur die Interpretation  anglerfeindlicher Verbände aus der Angelfischerei und von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie..


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Zitat von *Sten Hagelvoll* 

 
_Ganz im Gegenteil, daß ist die schlechteste, denkbare Rechtfertigung.
In aller Regel sind Angler weder Naturschützer noch wollen sie das sein.
Und ab dem Moment, ab dem wir eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln brauchen und der Naturschutz als Argumentationsgrundlage herhalten muß, haben wir schon so gut wie verloren._



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hasts begriffen!


 
 So kann man es sehen.
 Dann aber ist auch klar das man solche Angler, eben nicht mit Bewirtschaftung betrauen kann und sie eher nur kontrolliert und geregelt in die Natur lässt.
 Reicht bei Betrachtung des Angelns als Nahrungserzeugung oder auch für das Betreiben eines Angelteiches zum Spaß am Fangen und Verzehr.
 Da braucht es dann auch wirklich keine Prüfung, denn dann gilt es Regeln zu folgen die Andere machen die das Wissen haben.
Nur sollte man dann diese Regeln auch nicht mehr diskutieren, weil diesen Anglern dann die Grundvoraussetzungen für so etwas fehlen.
 Das Reicht dann vielleicht noch für Tierschutzfragen...
 Oh,...seltsam Ihr könntet recht haben Da sind wir ja teilweise schon.

 Die Verbände sind Vereinigungen von Bewirtschaftern.
 Ihr Leitspruch war lange "Natur erfahren und bewähren".
 Kein Wunder also das sie Diesen Anglern nicht gerecht werden, die auf so etwas keinen Wert legen sondern vorrangig nur Fische fangen wollen.
 Da braucht es dann richtige Angelverbände, die sie ja Gründen könnten.

 Wer aber Natur erleben will denkt da etwas anders, wer nur Fische fangen will sollte das tun, im Angelteich oder eben unter Aufsicht.

 Aber auch da sind wir ja schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wer aber Natur erleben will denkt da etwas anders, wer nur Fische fangen will sollte das tun, im Angelteich oder eben unter Aufsicht.


Interessant aus den Arlinghausstudien (weswegen ihn unter anderem die VDSFler so verunglimpften), dass aber gerade die organisierten Vereinsangler eher (nicht alle) entnahme- und fangorientiert sind (man muss den Beitrag wieder wieder rauskriegen).

Und die nichtorganisierten eher erlebnisorientiert (eher, nicht alle)..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Bernd,
es liegt m.M.n. am generellen
Selbstverständnis der dt.Angelei.

Das ist seitens der Verbände dermassen veraltet interpretiert und gehegt worden,das du mit vielen Themen heute argumentativ mit dem Arxxx an der Wand stehst.


----------



## Purist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich..auch das ist sicherlich nicht schön aber doch menschlich.
> 
> Fehlerquelle Mensch halt



Dummer Mensch, der unfähig ist aus seinen Fehlern zu lernen. Aber was will man von einer Gesellschaft erwarten, welche indigene Völker Nordamerikas als "in Eintracht mit der Natur lebend" verklärt, obwohl mehrere Wissenschaftsbereiche längst klären konnten, dass deren Vorfahren Wälder abgeholzt und dadurch riesige Wüsten und Steppen erschaffen haben. Warum beharren Indianer trotzdem darauf, Vorbilder für Nachhaltigkeit zu sein? Weil der dumme weiße Europäer ihr Land geklaut und noch mehr verunstaltet hat, in den verbliebenen Reservaten geht's gar nicht ohne Nachhaltigkeit. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant  aus den Arlinghausstudien (weswegen ihn unter anderem die VDSFler so  verunglimpften), dass aber gerade die organisierten Vereinsangler eher  (nicht alle) entnahme- und fangorientiert sind (man muss den Beitrag  wieder wieder rauskriegen).
> 
> Und die nichtorganisierten eher erlebnisorientiert (eher, nicht alle)..



Das sehe ich als völlig legitimes "Abernten" des finanziellen und körperlichen Einsatzes, solange es mit Vernunft abläuft- Schonzeiten sind genauso wie Schonmaße gängige und wissenschaftlich fundierte Mittel, um Bestände zu erhalten. Wenn auch lt. Arlingshaus mit einigen Nebenfolgen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, daß ist die schlechteste, denkbare Rechtfertigung.
> In aller Regel sind Angler weder Naturschützer noch wollen sie das sein.
> Und ab dem Moment, ab dem wir eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln brauchen und der Naturschutz als Argumentationsgrundlage herhalten muß, haben wir schon so gut wie verloren.



Auf den Punkt gebracht. #6


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Meint ihr wirklich, dass keine Rechtfertigung fürs Angeln ausreicht???

Wir sind immer Gast am Gewässer, zusammen mit den anderen Nutzern.
Wenn mein Gast mir die Wohnung umbaut und sagt "Ich brauch keine Rechtfertigung", dann schmeiß ich den im hohen Bogen raus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, dass keine Rechtfertigung fürs Angeln ausreicht???



In D wohl kaum..

Dumm nur,wenn man als Verband zwar Naturschutz auf der Fahne stehen hat,man desöfteren aber von Politik und "Naturschutz Mitbewerbern" entweder ignoriert oder gar Interessentechnisch beschnitten wird..weil andere ihre Schutzideen offensiver(!) vertreten.

Offensiv ist in der offiziellen, Naturschützenden deutschen Angelverbandswelt ansch.nur der dösig gepredigte Verwertungs
gedanke als Alleingrund fürs Angeln.

SO macht man sich selbst überflüssig.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, dass keine Rechtfertigung fürs Angeln ausreicht???
> 
> Wir sind immer Gast am Gewässer, zusammen mit den anderen Nutzern.
> Wenn mein Gast mir die Wohnung umbaut und sagt "Ich brauch keine Rechtfertigung", dann schmeiß ich den im hohen Bogen raus.



leider wird das nicht ausreichen.


denn genau das ist das problem, die paar, die angeblich einem die bude umdekorieren werden "gerne" gesehen, der große rest, nach dem man evtl. nur mal lüften/saugen muß eben nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Bevor nun wieder Grabenkämpfe beginnen, was denn nun richtiges Angeln ausmacht....

 Alle Angler wollen angeln und auch einmal etwas fangen.
 Da die meisten Angler lieber einen guten Speisefisch fangen wollen, als einen beliebigen heimischen Fisch, hat der Zander durchaus Vorzüge.
 Weil auch viele heimatlichen Gewässer oft längst nicht mehr natürlich sind, so hat er gar durchaus auch eine Berechtigung, wenigstens naturnahe Lebensgemeinschaften zu schaffen.
 Das es aus vielen Gründen besser ist möglichst ohne Besatz auszukommen wird wohl fast allen Menschen einleuchten.
 Ein Weg auf Besatz verzichten zu können ist sicher das erfolgreiche Ablaichen der Fische selbst.
 Da der Zander am Laichplatz leicht zu fangen ist und gar noch Kunstköder versucht wegzubeißen, haben wir ein Problem.
 Da meine ich gar nicht einmal den Vollidioten der sie da dann noch voller Stolz  C&R befischt, sondern den der sie durch Zufall als Beifang fängt, ohne das Er es auf laichpflegende Böcke abgesehen hatte.
 Jeder halbwegs normal denkender Angler befischt Sie dann wohl so oder so nicht gezielt, egal ob nun erlaubt oder verboten.
 Da stellen sich Fragen was Jeder einzelne oder Bewirtschafter besser machen kann.

*Ein Teil davon, die Frage ob Zanderböcke nach einem Zurücksetzen auf Ihr Nest zurückkehren.*
*Die Frage steht noch im Raum......*

 Für den Einzelnen Angler ja nicht unwichtig, zu wissen ob es überhaut noch Sinn macht diesen Bock, selbst wenn er ungeschützt ist wieder freizulassen.

 Wobei es wohl oft helfen kann bekannte Laichplätze zu meiden oder schützen, aber längst nicht jeder Laichplatz ist ja bekannt oder zu schützen.
 Das könnte durchaus wirksamer als reine Artenschonzeiten wirken, die oft so oder so falsche Zeiträume abdecken.


----------



## Reg A. (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant aus den Arlinghausstudien (weswegen ihn unter anderem die VDSFler so verunglimpften), dass aber gerade die organisierten Vereinsangler eher (nicht alle) entnahme- und fangorientiert sind (man muss den Beitrag wieder wieder rauskriegen).
> 
> Und die nichtorganisierten eher erlebnisorientiert (eher, nicht alle)..



Hm, ist m.M.n. wohl (auch) regional unterschiedlich. Hier im Süden hat ja im Prinzip eher der nichtorganisierte Tageskartenangler eine höhere Summe "wieder rauszukriegen", da er im Verhältnis zum organisierten Vereinsangler mehr Ausgaben hat, zumindest bei relativ häufigen Gewässerbesuchen und über die Jahre gerechnet.
Aber diese Studien interessieren mich. Hast du dazu evtl. nen Link? Ansonsten such ich selbst drauf los ;-)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das könnte durchaus wirksamer als reine Artenschonzeiten wirken, die oft so oder so falsche Zeiträume abdecken.



Richtig, Prof. Arlinghaus hat mir auf facebook bestätigt, dass es keine stichhaltige Studien zum Laichverhalten von Zandern gibt.

Meine Frage:


> "Wie genau sind denn die Studien zur Laichzeit von Zandern (wonach sich ja auch die Schonzeiten richten)? Als Angler habe ich natürlich ein Interesse daran, dass die Zander sich ungestört fortpflanzen können und muss letztendlich darauf vertrauen, dass die festgesetzten Schonzeiten entsprechend sinnvoll festgelegt sind.
> Dann wäre auch die Frage, wie tragisch ein unbewachtes Zandernest tatsächlich ist, die meisten Fischarten betreiben ja keine Brutpflege und -wache und ihr Laich ist immer ungeschützt.
> 
> Interessantes Thema, ich gestehe da aber auch viel Unkenntnis ein. Eigentlich schade, dass man darüber kaum etwas zu lesen bekommt, ich bin mir sicher, dass sich viele Angler auch für solche Details interessieren."



Antwort von Prof. Arlinghaus:



> "Alles komplett unerforscht!"
> "Das glaube ich gerne, wir haben zu Besatz kürzlich ein Buch auf Deutsch publiziert. [...] Diese Forschungsergebnisse haben 2,1 Millionen Euro gekostet. Daran kann man sich mal ausmalen, was eine umfangreiche Fangregulierungsuntersuchung (Schonzeiten, verschiedene Mindestmaße, Entnahmefenster) kosten würde. Mal schauen, ob ich noch mal Glück bei der Einwerbung solcher Großprojekt habe."



Quelle: FB-Beitrag von Thomas zum Thema Zanderböcke

Mein Fazit daraus: Eigenverantwortliches Handeln, Kopf einschalten und mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl und Maßhaltigkeit agieren, schadet auch beim Angeln nicht


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Richtig, Prof. Arlinghaus hat mir auf facebook bestätigt, dass es keine stichhaltige Studien zum Laichverhalten von Zandern gibt.



Ja immer wieder erstaunlich was es da alles an Lücken gibt.
Nicht ohne Grund ist Prof. Arlinghaus so schnell bekannt geworden.
Vorher ging es vorrangig um Nutzung, Ertrag, Verbesserung des Ertrags, Bewirtschaftung, Fangtechnik, Fischzucht und Fischmast.
Es ging darum Geld zu verdienen und Wünsche zu erfüllen.
Die Fischer fingen viel also wurden sie wahrgenommen, das die Angler längst ungleich mehr Kapital bewegten wurde lange übersehen.
In Wahrheit ist es der Fischer, der oft längst bedeutungslos wurde, aber die Förderungen des Staates bekam.

Es gab Edelfische die man versuchte zu fördern und Fischunkraut oder Fischfeinde.
Wie die Nutzung sich auswirkte oder wie sie sich auf die Lebensgemeinschaften auswirkt, war so wie das Verhalten der Fische uninteressant.
Da hat sich etwas verändert b.z.w ist im Begriff sich zu ändern.
Wobei Prof. Arlinghaus eher wie ein Korken auf der Welle schwimmt, viele sehen den Korken aber nicht die ungleich größere Welle.
 Sie bewerfen den Korken um Ihn zu versenken, aber es ist die Welle die auf sie zu rollt.

Wobei es da noch reichlich Menschen des alten Schlages gibt, so leicht gibt man alte Betrachtungen nicht auf.

Warum wundert es Dich also das man nichts über den Zander weiß, das Wichtigste ist doch bekannt, er ist leicht einzubürgern gewesen, er vermehrt sich und man kann Ihn gut verkaufen.

Ich kann Dier zu sagen das er in meiner Ecke recht spät laicht und das das fast immer nach Ende der Gesetzlichen Schonzeit ist.
Für so etwas scheint er oft die eigentliche Weser zu verlassen um dann in den Kiesgruben zu laichen.
Dort wurde er dann auch besonders zahlreich als Fischbrut gefunden.(Die Weser, zum Vorkommen von Fischlarven in der Weser und in daran angebundenen Baggerseen bei Nienburg)
Wobei ich nun wieder feststelle das er bei uns nur dort zahlreich vorkommt, wo diese Kiess-Seen vorhanden sind.
Der Ausbau eines dieser Seen brachte dann auch gleich wieder mehr an Zander in der Region.
Er laicht an so ziemlich allem, da ist er einfach, aber Er braucht es warm und dunkel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass wir hier bei uns nur ne Artenschonzeit haben.

Zander sind bei uns sowieso extreme Mangelware bzw. mancherorts nur sehr sporadisch vorhanden (so gut wie nix mit Selbstvermehrung, sind paar Besatz-Überlebende).

Gezieltes Beangeln lohnt sich da auch im übrigen Jahr ohnehin nicht, weswegen ich das sowieso nicht betreibe und stattdessen Hecht, Barsch und Wels ins Visier nehme.

Sollte ich da dennoch durch welchen Zufall auch immer nen schwarz gefärbten Zander erwischen, kommt der halt sofort wieder rein. Plus weitreichender Platzwechsel. Reicht.

Ich hätte jedenfalls mal genau null Bock, z. B. nur ein paar Sommermonate lang die Spinne schwingen zu können und z. B. auf die beste Waller-Spinnzeit im Frühjahr verzichten zu müssen.

Insofern werde ich da n Teufel tun und selbstheiligend längere Schonzeiten, komplettes Kukö-Verbot oder dergleichen zu fordern.

Das Angeln ist schon beschränkt genug (vor allem hier bei uns in BW).

Man sollte daher um jede Minute froh sein, die einem dafür "gnädigerweise" noch zur Verfügung gestellt wird (sei es wg. Job, BW-Nachtangelverbot oder sonstwas) - es ist hier schon schwer (und dazu teuer) genug, regelmäßig überhaupt ans Wasser zu kommen.

Abgesehen davon gilt hier bei uns sowieso vielerorts bzw. je nach Ecke allergrößtenteils "What the fuck is nature" (entweder künstlich-industrievernutzt/-baut, künstlich-schrebergartig oder künstlich-touri-verheizt bei geringer Allgemein-Gewässeranzahl). 

Also so what.

Parallel gehen das restliche Jahr über allgemein genug Hechte durch FC-Nutzung aus Scheuchangst drauf (auch durch Scheuchangstler, die die nicht vorhandenen Zander illusorisch jagen).

Auch nicht unbedingt bestandserhaltend bzw. nachhaltig... (rein theoretisch vorhandene) Rammelzander beweinen, aber Abrisshechte ganzjährig ignorieren/einfach als "Kollateralschaden" in Kauf nehmen? Sowas nenne ich bigott.

Ich spinnfische während der Zander"laichzeit" potenziell störend, aber wg. Artenschonzeit völlig legal auf Waller *(und JA, es ist mir egal, dass das potenziell störend ist, da mache ich überhaupt keinen Hehl draus und stehe voll zu meinem Barbarentum - weil ich einfach zur besten Waller-Spinnzeit mit der Wallerspinne loswill, weil ich das wiederum voll geil finde)*, andere angeln quasi ganzjährig, aber ebenso legal in hechtträchtigen Gewässern ohne Stahl (auch sogenannte Profis; wiederum in meinen Augen ziemlich untoll).

Keiner findet des anderen Tun gut. Wer ist nun der "Bessere" davon????? Wer davon ist nu mehr im Recht?????? Wer der verwerflichere Bastard?????

---> hat doch jeder sozusagen irgendwie automatisch Dreck am Stecken (im "moralischen" Sinne) - also warum sich gegenseitig wegen so nem Kram stressen. Sinnloser Moralkrieg. 

In dieser "Bekehrungszeit" kann man Sinnvolleres tun. Beispielsweise angeln. Und einfach zugeben, dass man Dreck am Stecken hat. Weil sich das sozusagen nicht wirklich vermeiden lässt (außer man angelt gar nicht mehr).

Aber einfach mal dieses Geheuchel und diese ständigen Gegenseitig-Heiligkeitsüberbietungen / -Schuldzuweisungen sein lassen. Das gibt nur böses Blut, was keiner braucht --> noch mehr verschwendete Lebenszeit.

Zumal man ja z. B. in der Schleien-Schonzeit mit quasi identischen Montagen auf Satzkarpfen angeln kann.

Da wird ja auch kein Friedfisch-Ansitzverbot gefordert.

Das ist vom Prinzip her genau dasselbe in grün - irgendwas laicht halt grade immer.

Darum wäre ich da auch ziemlich vorsichtig, weil da lautes Noch-mehr-noch-länger-Schonzeitgeschrei eventuell irgendwelche Schützerfreaks auf den Plan ruft.

Die dann womöglich den Braten riechen, sich auf einmal entgegen ihrer sonstigen Gewohnheit ganz stark für das Unterwasserleben interessieren und dann sagen "Na die Angler wollen das ja selber so mit Extrem-Gleichzeitig-Schonzeiten" --> bei denen dann so gut wie keine sinnvolle Angelzeit für niemand mehr übrig bleibt.

Ich habe genau null Lust, in irgend einer Weise nachweggehaltet zu werden. Insofern bin ich wie gesagt für Angeln, wann Angeln möglich ist.

Abgesehen davon kann ich echt nicht verstehen, was an gezielter Nestbeangelung toll sein soll - das scheint ja echt keine große Kunst zu sein. 

Klingt nach ner bocköden - weil quasi 100 % vorhersehbaren bzw. berechenbaren - Angelegenheit. Wo ist da der Kick - ich kann keinen identifizieren

--> scheint so was ähnlich Kunstvoll-Erotisches zu sein wie mit Kippenstummeln erfolgreich im Akkord auf ausgehungerte Portions-Badewannen-FoPu-Refos zu angeln, die auch noch auf reingehaltene Gammeltannenzapfenreste losgehen.

Wenn man son schwarzen Zander erwischt, ihn sofort wieder reinsetzt und dann mit ordentlich Abstand den Platz wechselt bzw. evtl. bekannte Laichplätze meidet, ist IMO alles im Lack.

Warum also dann komplett aufs Angeln verzichten und sich noch selber weiter beschränken. Nee danke. Ich bin Angler und kein Heiliger.

Heuchlerischer Besseranglermoralzeigefinger, obeliskisch emporragend?? --> Yakuza-Leberkäsfest [(= KNIPEX, extra scharf und gehärtet) oder n schlecht gelaunter Terrier]


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1034/j.1600-0633.2003.00005.x/full

Eine online verfügbare wissenschaftliche Arbeit zum Zander gibt es doch und da steht auch sehr viel interessantes drin.



> According to Balon et al. (1977), the nests built by pikeperch in the northernmost parts of the distribution range are less elaborate and the guarding behaviour is weaker than in older systems like the Rivers Don or Danube.



Auch sehr spannend, könnte das daran liegen, dass in den "older systems" wie der Donau die Grundeln eine aktivere Brutpflege vorraussetzen?


----------



## Reg A. (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Parallel gehen das restliche Jahr über allgemein genug Hechte durch FC-Nutzung aus Scheuchangst drauf (auch durch Scheuchangstler, die die nicht vorhandenen Zander illusorisch jagen).
> 
> Auch nicht unbedingt bestandserhaltend bzw. nachhaltig... (rein theoretisch vorhandene) Rammelzander beweinen, aber Abrisshechte ganzjährig ignorieren/einfach als "Kollateralschaden" in Kauf nehmen? Sowas nenne ich bigott.
> 
> ...



Bei der Sinnlosigkeit dieses Moralkriegs bin ich bei dir, ebenso bei deinem Bigotterievorwurf. 

Bei deiner Argumentationslinie, dass jeder Dreck am Stecken hat, allerdings nicht unbedingt. Das klingt mir zu sehr nach Beschönigung des eigenen Handelns mit der Rechtfertigung, dass ja überhaupt niemand "moralisch" handelt. Ich persönlich kenne aber genug Angler, die in Gewässern, in denen auch Hechte vorkommen, ausschließlich mit Stahl (oder Titan) angeln und während der Schonzeit bestimmter Arten Angelmethoden, die mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit die eben geschonten Arten auch zum Anbiss reizen würden, in selbstauferlegter Beschränkung sein lassen (um mal bei deinen zwei Beispielen zu bleiben). 
Wohl gemerkt behaupte ich von mir selbst nicht, zu dieser Schar zu gehören. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass man es sich ein bisschen zu einfach macht, ausschließlich jedem auf die ein oder andere Weise moralisch fragwürdiges Handeln (in unserem Fall Angeln) zu unterstellen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Bei der Sinnlosigkeit dieses Moralkriegs bin ich bei dir, ebenso bei deinem Bigotterievorwurf.
> 
> Bei deiner Argumentationslinie, dass jeder Dreck am Stecken hat, allerdings nicht unbedingt. Das klingt mir zu sehr nach Beschönigung des eigenen Handelns mit der Rechtfertigung, dass ja überhaupt niemand "moralisch" handelt.



Nicht unbedingt.

Ich sehe den "Dreck am Stecken" auch nicht negativ,eher als Augenzwinkender Blick in den Spiegel..na,alles richtig gemacht oder gibts noch Verbesserungs-
potential?

Ich interpretiere es so,das Angeln für den Fisch grundsätzlich ein potentielles Risiko beinhaltet.

Liegt nun mal in der Sache.

Das gute daran:wer das einmal begriffen hat,wird m.M.n. am Gewässer mehr Verstand und Verantwortung einsetzen, als die von Purist beschriebene "alles egal" Fraktion.

Das wir hier sachlich und auch von versch.Blickwinkeln aus die Thematik diskutieren,lässt nämlich durchaus Vernunft erahnen.

Den "Dreck am Stecken" da wo es geht,auf ein verträgliches Alltagsniveau senken.

So ganz und gar ohne "Schmutz" geht eigentlich nix im Leben..ausser man lebt völligst asketisch und Weltfremd[emoji6]


----------



## Muckimors (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



ronram schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre ziemlich heuchlerisch.
> Oooooder man steht einfach dazu, dass der Zander doch eher Spaßobjekt, statt Nahrungsmittel ist. Ehrlicher wäre das... |wavey:



Halt ich für  Unsinn, dieses Statement. Ein nachhaltiger und schonender Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch halte ich für erforderlich und daher geboten. Das hat nichts mit Spaß zu tun, eher mit Verstand.  Sebastian Hähnels Statement ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Alle Zander, die ich zurückgesetzt habe, sind putzmunter. Da ist nicht einer von verendet. 
Das sind  für mich die altbewährten Schutzbehauptungen der Alles-Ab-Knüppler, die zuhause schon 2 Gefriertruhen voll haben und immernoch draufhauen ...

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@Muckimors
Man könnte auch das Statement des Herrn Hänel, dass angeblich alle seine Zander putzmunter schwimmen, wobei ich mich frage woher er dies so genau wissen will, für die Schutzbehauptung eines "Spassanglers" halten!
Und die zwei vollen Kuhltruhen bei den moralisch Verkommenen, nur gängige Rechtfertigung der Spass/Besseranglerfraktion für ihren  angeblich ethisch wertvolleren Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch.

(Oh man, wat fürn Geschwurbel?)

Jürgen


----------



## Muckimors (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Nein, solche Kühltruhen habe ich persönlich schon ganz euphorisch gezeigt bekommen...is ja legitim...meins ist es nicht..
Für mich ist angeln Hobby kein Nebenjob...

Is auch egal. Diese "Hau-Drauf" und "Nach - mir - die Sintflut- Fraktion"   stirbt langsam aber sicher aus. 

Und nur das zählt  

Gruß Muckimos


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Herr Hänel kennt mit Sicherheit nicht die Studie über die Sterblichkeit von zurückgesetzten Zandern. Die ist nämlich unter bestimmten Umständen sehr hoch. Der Junge behauptet auch noch ganz viele andere Sachen über Zander, wo ich mich immer frage, woher er das wissen kann.

Es gibt kaum Studien über Zander (Danke für den Hinweis auf die englische Studie) und wir müssen vor allem eins feststellen: Wir wissen kaum etwas. Kehrt der Bock zu seinem Nest zurück? Wie tragisch ist ein unbewachtes Zandernest? Wie passt der Zander sein Laichverhalten an das Wetter an? Man könnte die Fragekette unendlich weit führen und feststellen, dass wir in Wirklichkeit nur sehr wenig über Meister Glasauge wissen.

Daher bin ich bei den Behauptungen der selbsternannten Zander-Experten immer sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich halte die angeblichen Kühltruhen für seltene  Einzelfälle, wenn überhaupt?
Allerdings hört man diesen Vorwurf immer wieder von Besseranglern.
Die paar wenigen Zander deren ich in den letzen Jahren habhaft werden konnte, wurden gleich "gefressen" und brauchten keine Tiefkühle, da gab es höchstens mal ne Übernachtung im Kühlschrank!

Jürgen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

*Ich wäre für ein Kunstköderverbot in den großen Flüssen und Stauseen in der Zanderschonzeit.*

Wie kann es sein das in der Schonzeit solch ein Kunstköderverbot besteht aber es schon mit dem Hecht aufgehoben wird und der Zander immer noch Schonzeit hat.

Es wird bestimmt Angler geben die in den großen Flüssen mit Gummifisch angeln und da beißen hauptsächlich Zander drauf.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot würde bedeuten, dass ich in der besten Zeit, wo es die Chance auf einen Spinnwaller gibt, nicht mehr los kann!
Ich kann soviel gar nicht kotzen wie ich gerne würde, ob der Wunschvorstellung so mancher Kollegen die sich selbst (und Andere)  gern kastrieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wo ist das Problem während der Zanderschonzeit gezielt auf Hecht und Barsch zu angeln?

Wer sein Gewässer kennt kann sehr wohl an den Zandern vorbei angeln. Ich habe in den letzen Jahren immer mit Kunstködern zur Zanderschonzeit geangelt und exakt einen kleinen Zander dabei gefangen.

Ich halte von solchen restriktiven Maßnahmen gar nichts. Die Mehrheit der Angler handelt verantwortungsbewußt und ihnen sollte man diese Freiheit lassen. Die wenigen Unbelehrbaren lassen sich auch durch Restriktionen nicht abschrecken


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wenn mir einer sagt das er jetzt im Rhein /Elbe/Saale Mulde usw. mit Gufi auf "Hecht" angelt ....ganz ehrlich  soll ich das glauben ?

 Ok vielleicht wäre es ein Kompromiss wenn man sagt Gufi und Köderfisch wird verboten aber Spinner ,Blinker sind erlaubt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Es lebe die Artenschonzeit ohne Kukö-Verbot. Wenigstens etwas, was man BW noch zugute halten kann.

Und das soll gefälligst auch so bleiben, der Rest ist hier schon mehr als stier genug.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer sagt das er jetzt im Rhein /Elbe/Saale Mulde usw. mit Gufi auf "Hecht" angelt ....ganz ehrlich  soll ich das glauben ?



Auch Gummifische lassen sich im Freiwasser anbieten, mitten durchs Kraut führen und an flachen, warmen Buchten anbieten, usw. - kurz: an Stellen, an denen die Zander nicht laichen


----------



## kernell32 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Wenn mir einer sagt das er jetzt im Rhein /Elbe/Saale Mulde usw. mit Gufi auf "Hecht" angelt ....ganz ehrlich  soll ich das glauben ?
> 
> Ok vielleicht wäre es ein Kompromiss wenn man sagt Gufi und Köderfisch wird verboten aber Spinner ,Blinker sind erlaubt.





Wir angeln hier zu 99% auf Hecht mit gufi, du kannst aber natürlich glauben was du willst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Auf Barsch und Waller sollen die angeblich auch nich so schlecht sein. Heißt es zumindest ab und an gerüchteweise seit geraumer Zeit :q


----------



## kernell32 (15. Mai 2016)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Auf Barsch und Waller sollen die angeblich auch nich so schlecht sein. Heißt es zumindest ab und an gerüchteweise seit geraumer Zeit :q





Nee auf Waller geh ich lieber mit den dicken Rasselkloppern raus [emoji6] ick freu mir schon auf morgen, Oberarmtraining mit nem Kilo Rute&Rolle den ganzen Nachmittag rumfuchteln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

yeah. rockt. hau rein. und raus.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte die angeblichen Kühltruhen für seltene Einzelfälle, wenn überhaupt?
> Allerdings hört man diesen Vorwurf immer wieder von Besseranglern.
> Jürgen


 Na dann, sollte ich beleidigt sein...

 Nein Jürgen da ist schon etwas dran.
 Teilweise haben sie es in der Anfangszeit schon stellenweise arg getrieben und vereinzelt wurden die Zander wohl auch verkauft.
 Das müssen ja gar nicht mal dutzende Fische am Tag werden, das lohnt schon wenn man einige Wochen jeden Tag 2-3 Zander fangt.

 So schwer sind sie ja nicht zu fangen, wenn es sie vor Ort gibt und sie in Winterlagern oder am Laichplatz versammelt stehen.

 Da war schnell ne Mark zu machen, wenn man einige Zander am Tag fängt.


 Da heute viele wissen wie man Zander fängt, verteilt sich das gleichmäßiger.
 Die Anzahl der Zander ist ja insgesamt wohl gesunken die gefangen werden, wobei sie nun auch noch vielfach geteilt wird.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Es reicht der Blick auf die Gesetzgebung eines Landes, das zu den dichtbesiedelsten der Welt gehört. Ungefähr 20% der Fläche ist mit Wasser bedeckt, in dem es immer noch gute bis sehr gute Fischbestände gibt.

C&R ist dort nicht verboten, sondern erwünscht, und es gibt ein zweimonatiges Kunstköderverbot, was alle Kunstköder größer 2,5cm abdeckt.

Kann es sein, daß direkte Zusammenhänge zwischen Fischbestandsdichte und o.g. Regelungen bestehen - Stichwort: Belegbare Argumente? Und kommt Ihr selber drauf, welches Land gemeint ist, oder muß ich nachhelfen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Ok vielleicht wäre es ein Kompromiss wenn man sagt Gufi und Köderfisch wird verboten aber Spinner ,Blinker sind erlaubt.



Die gestaffelte Artenschonzeit ohne generelles KuKö/KöFi Verbot, IST bereits der Kompromiss.

Die von dir angedachte Variante, müsste dann konsequenterweise auch Naturköder wie z.B. Würmer miteinschliessen..Friedfischangler dürften davon begeistert sein.

Btw..wer es partout und gewillt auf Laichfische abgesehen hat,den kümmern eh weder Kukö Verbote noch Laichschongebiete.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte die angeblichen Kühltruhen für seltene  Einzelfälle, wenn überhaupt?
> Allerdings hört man diesen Vorwurf immer wieder von Besseranglern.
> Die paar wenigen Zander deren ich in den letzen Jahren habhaft werden konnte, wurden gleich "gefressen" und brauchten keine Tiefkühle, da gab es höchstens mal ne Übernachtung im Kühlschrank!
> 
> Jürgen



Hi!
Die Kühltruhen existieren in einem Maße, dass man es kaum glauben mag!
Und zwar in türkischen und russischen Lebensmittelläden in meiner Nachbarschaft.
Die zahlen für Weißfisch 2€ je Kg - für Raubfisch 6-8€.
Die "Profis" müssen jetzt schon von Krefeld bis nach hinter Voerde fahren damit es sich richtig rechnet - hier ist alles schon völlig abgegrast - da kommen 1-2 Dutzend Zander gerade recht... .
Die fangen sich auch einfacher als 50-100Kg Weißfisch:c
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Das wird aus der gleichen Statistik sein, wie hunderte zurückgesetzter Zander zu beobachten beim aufsuchen ihrer Nester.....

Wenn das so wäre (in entsprechenden, relevanten Massen) wie beschrieben, machen weder die Polizei, Ordnungsamt/Veterinär (Lebensmittelaufsicht) noch fischereiliche Bewirtschafter ihren Job richtig und gehören sofort selber bestraft, entlassen oder in Haftung genommen..

Dass immer wieder (siehe auch Hamburg, Zander) auch und gerade bei deutschen Gastronomen gerne mal unterhalb des Steuerradars eingekauft wird, ist auch bekannt.

In Bezug auf Fisch aber eher kein Massenphänomen (auch wg. Lebensmittelrecht, in Verkehr bringen solcher Ware etc., das sind ganz andere juristische Punkte für einen gewerblichen Einkäufer als einfaches schwarzangeln/Fischverkaufen für nen Angler)...

Zudem musst Du Geld, dass Du an der Steuer vorbei zum einkaufen solche "Schwarzware" ausgeben willst, zuerst auch an der Steuer vorbei eingenommen haben und auch bei Deiner Buchführung aufpassen, dass das mit Getränkekonsum etc. zusammen passt, wenn das FA nicht gleich Kopf stehen soll... 

War im Lebensmittel/Gastronomiebereich vor 20 Jahren definitiv leichter als heute - wenn, dann macht man das eher mit Produkten, bei denen sich das Risiko im Gegensatz zu Lebensmitteln wirklich lohnt (Alkohol, Kaffee).

Zudem kannste in Gastronomie und Handel Zuchtfisch als Massenware heute so billig einkaufen, das sich solches Risiko wirtschaftlich eh nicht rechnet, weil die Spanne viel zu gering wäre. Für die genannten 6 - 8 Euro/kg kriegste doch schon Lachs.. 

Wobei das alles eh nix mit der Eingangsfrage und dem Thema hier zu tun hat, ob es Studien/Beweise gibt für die immer wieder gelesene Behauptung, Zanderböcke würden nach dem zurücksetzen nicht mehr zum Nest zurückkehren - und das gibts augenscheinlich nicht, jedenfalls konnte niemand eine solche Studie beibringen..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wenn man sowas verhindern will, geht das nur mit belegbaren Argumenten, sonst ist sowas sogar kontraproduktiv.
> Daher meine Frage nach entsprechenden Studien )



Reicht das durchaus belegbare Argument, daß die Böcke das Gelege bewachen, denn wirklich nicht aus?

Reicht es nicht als belegbares Argument, daß in Ländern, in denen es ein nach hinten raus längeres, gänzliches Kunstköderverbot gilt, deutlich bessere Bestände anzutreffen sind?

Ein belegbares Argument könnte aber durchaus auch sein, daß der Gesetzgeber vor diesen Hintergründen eine entsprechende Entscheidung trifft, die auf o.g. fußt und dann Schluß mit Diskussionen ist, die bedingt durch ein bißchen Restanstand und Moral sowieso obsolet sein sollten.

Wenn ich Rumgeeiere wie "Ich angel gezielt auf Hecht und Barsch" lese, möchte ich das Essen von gestern wieder loswerden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht als belegbares Argument, daß in Ländern, in denen es ein nach hinten raus längeres, gänzliches Kunstköderverbot gilt, deutlich bessere Bestände anzutreffen sind?


1.:
Bitte vollständig zitieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds überhaupt nicht toll, Zanderböcke von Nestern zu angeln, *das ist aber hier aber nicht die Frage. *



und 2.:
Nein, weil das nicht überhaupt gar die Frage war (s.o.). 

Mich interessierte ja NICHT, ob das sinnvoll wäre oder nicht mit längeren Schonzeiten, KuKöverbot oder sonstigen Einschränkungen, um den Zanderbestand zu verbessern.

Sondern, ob diese Behauptungen (Nichtrückkehr der Böcke zum Nest beim zurücksetzen) belegt sind - oder einfach nur (aus welchem Grund man immer solche Lügen dann erfindet) so in die Welt gesetzt wurden. 
Weil ich eben finde, dass man sich keinen Gefallen tut, wenn man solche Falschaussagen in die Welt setzt..

Ich finds  immer wieder interessant, dass sowas trotz klarer Eingangsfrage und mehrfachen Hinweisen von mir nicht verstanden wird - muss wohl doch an meiner Schreibweise feilen, um das verständlicher machen zu können..

Sorry, dafür, dass die Frage wohl doch nicht so klar gestellt war..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich hab dich schon verstanden, Thomas, wollte aber auf was anderes hinaus.

Evtl. Falschaussagen hin oder her: Die Frage nach der Belegbarkeit des Rückkehrens zum Nest - oder eben die Nichtbelegbarkeit - dient vor dem Hinergrund des Bewachens welchem Zweck? Oder anders: Reicht das unbestrittene Bewachen des Nestes nicht?

Übrigens ist eine nicht belegbare Aussage nicht automatisch eine Falschaussage, so, wie Du das implizierst... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Übrigens ist eine nicht belegbare Aussage nicht automatisch eine Falschaussage, so, wie Du das implizierst... ;-)


stimmt auch wieder..



Fruehling schrieb:


> Reicht das unbestrittene Bewachen des Nestes nicht?


Nö, weil das nicht das Thema ist. 

Weils eben gerade nicht um Zander geht..

Sondern um die Belegbarkeit von breit gestreuten Aussagen, hier am Beispiel der Zanderbock/Nestgeschichte..

Und weil mich interessiert, warum jemand solche (ob nun unbelegten oder gelogenen) Aussagen in die Welt setzt, wo es doch (sagst Du ja selber) genügend gesicherte Aussagen gibt...

Das ist hier mein Punkt, nicht was dem Zander gut tut oder nicht..

Wer setzt solche (ungesicherten oder gelogenen) Dinge in die Welt, OBWOHL es zum  Thema genügend Gesichertes gibt - und was ist der Zweck dieser Übung?

WEIL es für mich eben eh unbestritten ist, dass man gezieltes Angeln auf Nestböcke nicht macht und man dazu doch nix ungesichertes (bewusst gelogenes?) verwenden muss zur Argumentation, wenns genug gesichertes gibt..


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Bitte vollständig zitieren:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Art der Fragestellung, das sie nicht verstanden wird.
 Wenn Die Zander das Nest bewachen und man sie dort wegfängt fehlen sie mindestens zeitweise am Nest.
 Ob sie später doch noch zurückkehren könnte möglich sein, aber grundsätzlich, stellt sich die Frage anders herum.
 Vermutlich könnte es sein das Fische zurückkehren, aber auf keinen Fall Alle. 

 Ist so als wenn man bei anderen Wildtiere fragt ob man die Jungtiere anfassen könnte, oder sie dann immer von Ihren Muttertieren verlassen werden.
 Die Frage sollte man sich so rum gar nicht stellen, weil man so etwas immer vermeiden sollte.
 Die Jäger würden auch nicht verstehen, wenn jemand fragen würde ob Kitze dann immer verstoßen werden, nur weil man sie mal Anfasst.
 Auch die Seehundschützer oder Vogelschützer würden auf ähnliche Fragen seltsam reagieren.
 Die Frage ist interessant, aber für die meisten Menschen reicht es das man es nicht tut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Nochmal:
Es geht schlicht nicht um die Zander, sondern ob die Behauptung belegt ist..

Und warum man (Angler, um die gehts, nicht Zander) nicht einfach die zigfach vorhandenen UND belegten Argumente nutzt??


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Naja, gäbe es genügend, bzw. mehr gesicherte Aussagen, würde im Idealfall auch der letzte, verschlafene Regierungshinterbänkler plötzlich hellwach sein, denn das bloße Bewachen reicht ja offensichtlich nicht.

Ich denke, das wird der Grund für die bisher unbelegte Aussage des nicht Zurückkehrens sein. Denn was man nicht Schwarz auf Weiß besitzt, läßt Entscheidungsträger offensichtlich kalt, bewirkt aber beim gemeinen, deutschen Angler vielleicht doch ein Umdenken.

Den Zanderböcken wäre es recht... #h


Vermenschlichung ist das Zauberwort, welches so oft hilfreich ist: Man stelle sich vor, Papa wurde von Mama verlassen und kümmert sich aufopferungsvoll um den Stall voller Kids.

Eines Tages muß er für einen Moment auswärts einen Einbrecher verjagen, der es aus seiner Sicht auf den Nachwuchs abgesehen hat und findet dann die eigene Wohnung nicht mehr, was dann unweigerlich zum Diebstahl der Kinder durch lauernde Dritte führt.

Aus solchem Stoff werden Blockbuster gestrickt! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> bewirkt aber beim gemeinen, deutschen Angler vielleicht doch ein Umdenken.


Ich gehe eh davon aus, dass Angler (sofern man die so nennen will), die gezielt Böcke von Nestern fangen, nicht zum umdenken willig oder fähig sind..

Die werden - auch egal was rechtlich verboten ist oder nicht - weitermachen wie bisher..

Und wer zum umdenken fähig/willens ist und dann aber rauskriegt, dass man seitens der "Zanderfreunde" mit falschen Argumenten unterwegs ist, was wird der dann wohl denken, wer ihn verarschen will?


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Das Leben ist nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß, Thomas.

Es mag doch durchaus gemeine, deutsche Angler geben, die sicher davon ausgingen, daß die Zanderböcke zum Nest zurückfinden.

Streut man denen die bisher unbelegte Aussage, daß die Böcke das nicht können, verzichtet vielleicht ein Teil dieser Anglerschaft ganz bewußt für ein paar Wochen länger auf die Kunstköderangelei.

Da heiligt der Zweck die Mittel, weil die Appelle ans Gewissen funktionierten, oder?

Die Unbelehrbaren bekommst Du so oder so nicht ins Boot! Wen stört es also, daß die sich evtl. verarscht vorkommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Nicht die Unbelehrbaren fühlen sich verarscht - denen ists eh wurscht.

Schlimmer die anderen, weil die dann zukünftig eh nix mehr glauben werden, wenn sie mitkriegen. verarscht worden zu sein..

Solche Stimmungsbilder (nicht repräsentative Umfragen) kommen ja nicht aus hohler Luft zu Stande:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Das Vertrauen in sinnvolle Maßnahmen seitens Gesetzgeber und Bewirtschaftern ist nicht so groß, dass man da auch noch mit nicht nachgewiesenen Behauptungen noch weiteres Öl in dieses Feuer kippen sollte..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlimmer die anderen, weil die dann zukünftig eh nix mehr glauben werden, wenn sie mitkriegen. verarscht worden zu sein..



Bewusst oder weil "man" es bis dato tatsächlich nicht besser wusste?

Denn wenn eines Raum für neue oder aktualisierte Erkentnisse bietet,dann die Vorgänge unter Wasser.

Wobei das fehlen aussagekräftiger Studien ja auch darauf deuten kann,dass das Rückkehrverhalten v.Zandern selbst von Fachleuten entweder so hingenommen oder als zu banal angesehen wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wobei das fehlen aussagekräftiger Studien ja auch darauf deuten kann,dass das Rückkehrverhalten v.Zandern selbst von Fachleuten entweder so hingenommen oder als zu banal angesehen wird?


Und dann wieder die Frage:
Warum (unüberlegt, bewusst, aus Dummheit?) unbelegtes in Umlauf bringen, wo es genügend belegte Argumentation gibt?


----------



## Reg A. (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich sehe den "Dreck am Stecken" auch nicht negativ,eher als Augenzwinkender Blick in den Spiegel..na,alles richtig gemacht oder gibts noch Verbesserungspotential?
> 
> Ich interpretiere es so,das Angeln für den Fisch grundsätzlich ein potentielles Risiko beinhaltet.
> 
> Das gute daran:wer das einmal begriffen hat,wird m.M.n. am Gewässer mehr  Verstand und Verantwortung einsetzen, als die von Purist beschriebene  "alles egal" Fraktion.[emoji6]



Klar, da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Ich wollte hier auch keinesfalls eine Lanze für die moralisch selbstüberhöhten Besserangler brechen, die zwar sofort jede fragwürdige Handlung ihrer Zeitgenossen sehen und kritisieren, für die eigenen aber komplett blind sind. Hab auch schon solche Typen getroffen, die jeden schief ansehen, der z.B. überhaupt mal nen Fisch entnimmt, selbst aber beim Lösen eines Fisches zu diesem sagen: "Na komm, hör auf zu zappeln, wir wollen dir nur Gutes tun!" #d Das nenne ich dann nämlich wirklich bigott!



			
				Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte die angeblichen Kühltruhen für seltene  Einzelfälle, wenn überhaupt?





			
				Muckimors schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, solche Kühltruhen habe ich persönlich schon ganz euphorisch gezeigt bekommen...
> Diese "Hau-Drauf" und "Nach - mir - die Sintflut- Fraktion"   stirbt langsam aber sicher aus.



Ich weiß auch von nicht gerade wenigen Anglern, die solche Kühltruhen ihr eigen nennen. Und dass diese aussterben, halte ich für ein Gerücht! Anfangs hielt ich das ja auch v.a. für ne Generationenfrage, aber ich kenne auch solche, die ne gesonderte Kühltruhe eigens für Fisch ihr Eigen nennen und die drei an der ersten Stelle ihrer Altersangabe noch nicht stehen haben, ganz ohne Migrationshintergrund oder fremdkulturelle Beeinflussung...



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht der Blick auf die Gesetzgebung eines Landes, das zu den  dichtbesiedelsten der Welt gehört. Ungefähr 20% der Fläche ist mit  Wasser bedeckt, in dem es immer noch gute bis sehr gute Fischbestände  gibt.
> 
> C&R ist dort nicht verboten, sondern erwünscht, und es gibt ein  zweimonatiges Kunstköderverbot, was alle Kunstköder größer 2,5cm  abdeckt.
> 
> Kann es sein, daß direkte Zusammenhänge zwischen Fischbestandsdichte und  o.g. Regelungen bestehen - Stichwort: Belegbare Argumente? Und kommt  Ihr selber drauf, welches Land gemeint ist, oder muß ich nachhelfen?



Ich weiß schon, welches Land du meinst, allerdings reicht mir dein Rückschluss zwischen Fischbeständen, C&R und KuKö-Verbot nicht ganz aus. Da gehören noch andere Faktoren mitberücksichtigt, wie die von dir bereits genannte Wasserfläche, nicht nur in Prozent auf die Festlandfläche und Einwohner, sondern v.a. auf die Anzahl der Angler bezogen. Gewässertopografie allgemein(auch hinsichtlich Zugänglichkeit und Befischbarkeit der Gewässer). Sind die Fischbestände insgesamt besser, oder nur auf einige Arten bezogen? 
Darüber hinaus gibt es ja auch bei uns in Good Old Germany deutliche regionale Unterschiede. Ich z.B. war auch schon in dem von dir gelobten Land, muss allerdings nach mehreren Angelausflügen dorthin sagen, dass ich in meinen "hauseigenen" Gewässern auch nicht schlechter fange... Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@Thomas

 Einverstanden, nur ist solchen Mimöschen ja leicht mit entsprechenden Umschreibungen beizukommen: "Relativ viele Zanderböcke finden nach dem Verteidigen des Nestes nicht mehr dorthin zurück" oder "Das zweite oder dritte Mal Verteidigen führt häufig zum Nichtzurückfinden", böte sich z.B. an... |rolleyes

Grundsätzlich ist es ein Trauerspiel, daß sich überhaupt solcher Konstrukte "bedient werden muß". Sich eben nicht von selbst versteht, daß die Gesundheitspolizei vieler Gewässer besonderen Schutz benötigt.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Lieber Thomas!
Ich weiß nicht in welcher Ecke der Republik Du lebtst, aber es sei Dir versichert, dass hier keiner irgendetwas auf "Regeln zur inverkehrbringung von Lebensmitteln" gibt - die Leute um die es da geht, wissen garnicht was das ist.
Ich kenne einige Personen, die machen sich jedes Wochenende mit Kind und Kegel auf den Weg zu ihrem Hobby - in der Realität ist das aber eher ein Nebenerwerb.. .
Es gibt hier Gegenden, da traut sich die Polizei nicht mehr rein. Da möchte ich mal die Jungens von unserer Gewerbeaufsicht erleben... .
Zum beoachten der Zandernester: Toatort Rheinhafen Krefeld, Wendebecken Gellep und die Duisburger und Neusser Hafenanlagen.
Ich bin in Krefeld und Gellep seit ca. 30 Jahren fast täglich und zur Zanderschonzeit mehrmals täglich dort unterwegs.
Alle 2-3 Sommer fällt der Wasserstand im Rhein so stark, dass man von oben die Nester sehr deutlich erkennen kann und es kein großes Ding ist den Zander mal eben abzufischen.
In normlen Jahren mit halbwegs Wasser im Bach, sehe ich fast täglich jemanden mit Gummi den Uferbereich abfischen.
In Jahren mit wenig Wasser sehe ich jeden Tag mehrere Angler mit Gummi gezielt in die Nester werfen.

Es stimmt das es heute Alles etwas verdeckter gehandhabt wird - früher zeigten mir viele Angler ganz stolz ihre vollen Kofferräume - aber trotzdem ist das Geschäft mit Angelfisch ganz gewaltig gewachsen.
Es wurde auch professionalisiert; fuhren früher die Männer noch meist allein los, haben die heute ihre mit Angescheinen ausgestatten Frauen und Kinder dabei.
Man kann durchaus Familien beobachten wo der Vater an 10 (!) Ruten arbeitet... .

Das mag bei Euch alles irgenwie anders sein - hier ist es wie es ist - und weiß auch nicht was ich dagen tun könnte.
In 30 Jahren bin ich 3 mal kontrolliert worden - und ich war früher täglich fischen und gehe auch heute noch ca. 2 mal die Woche im Jahresmittel.
Die Ordnungbehörden habe ich nicht nur wiederholt gerufen und hingenommen ne gute Stunde auf die Herren zu warten, ich habe auch ein gutes Dutzend mal nachgehakt.
Ich habe persöhnlich bei der Polizei in Krefeld und bei der Washpo in Duisburg vorgesprochen und um ein klein wenig mehr Rchtsstaatlichkeit gebettelt. 
Dafür interessieren die sich genauso wenig wie für alles Andere.... .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Lieber Rhinfischer, ich hätte gerne Bestände wie bei euch, bei denen sich das (halb)gewerbliche Angeln mit verkaufen lohnen würde...

Da liegts dann jedenfalls nicht an den mangelnden Beständen und es kommen trotz Befischung immer genug hoch, damit sich das (halb)gewerblich noch lohnt....



Fruehling schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es ein Trauerspiel, daß sich überhaupt solcher Konstrukte "bedient werden muß". Sich eben nicht von selbst versteht, daß die Gesundheitspolizei vieler Gewässer besonderen Schutz benötigt.



Das mit "Gesundheitspolizei", da gehn bei mir schon wieder Nackenhaare hoch..
Denn das ist auch Kormoran und Wollhandkrabbe....

Und es "muss" sich nicht solcher "Konstrukte" bedient werden, da es genügend gute und belegte Argumente gibt....


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Hi!
Noch Etwas zu meiner "Statistik"
Auf Zander fische ich seid anfang der 70ger in Holland und Frankreich mit meiner Verwandschaft - das sind großenteils sehr erfahrene Fischer.
Und wir reden auch mit Anderen... .
Auch habe ich 3 Jahre in Uerdingen auf der Kronenstraße gewohnt - mit direktem Blick auf den Hafen - und bin bei jedem mich interessierden Vorgang mal eben mit dem Hund gelaufen.. .
Als ich ende der 80ger anfing bei uns hier im Rhein gezielt auf Zander zu angeln hatte ich natürlich auch meine Erfahrungen mit vom Nest gefangen Fischen, aber das man die Nester einfach auf Sicht befischen konnte, das kannte ich so nicht. Ganz selten mal im HV, aber sonst eher ein seltene Phänomen für mich.. .
Bis 1995/96 konnte man im Rhein nahezu beliebig Zander fangen und diese Nesträuberei spielte einfach keine Rolle.
Das änderte sich, wie so vieles Andere auch, schlagartig mit dem auftauchen des großen schwarzen Vogels.
Auch dazu hätte ich Statistiken zu vermelden... lieber nicht.. Petri #h#h


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht die Unbelehrbaren fühlen sich verarscht - denen ists eh wurscht.
> 
> Schlimmer die anderen, weil die dann zukünftig eh nix mehr glauben werden, wenn sie mitkriegen. verarscht worden zu sein..
> 
> ...


 
 Ganz unrecht hast Du nicht, wobei viele ja alles dafür tun das Andere sich verarscht vorkommen. 
 Leider ist das auch so bei Deiner Frage.
 Die Art der Fragestellung verunsichert genau die, denen das Wissen fehlt sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

 Die meisten Angler wissen kaum etwas über den Zander, was nichts mit seinem Fang zu tun hat.
*Einige mögen ja wissen das Zander Nester bewachen und Brutpflege betreiben, aber wie viele wissen schon das der Bock dann einen schwarzen Bauch hat*?

 Oft reicht es Ihnen das zu erklären und dann wollen sie diese Fische dann gar nicht mehr fangen oder es ist Ihnen unangenehm, so einen Fisch dann entnommen zu haben.
 Viele Menschen ticken da vernünftiger als man denkt.
 Verbote bringen halt weniger als Aufklärung.
 Aber Verbote tragen zum Gefühl bei, verarscht zu werden, wenn sie nicht nachvollziehbar begründet werden.
 Oft erübrigen sich Verbote aber, wenn schon im Vorfeld diese Aufklärung betrieben wird.

 Deine Umfrage war schon bezeichnend das da etwas ganz heftig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.
 Es gibt eine Flut von Regeln, die oft unsinnig erscheinen, die weder durchgesetzt noch befolgt oder begründet, noch getragen werden und auch oft nicht wirklich bestraft werden.
 Insgesamt ein Trauerspiel und verarsche für die Welche meinen das man sich an Regeln zu halten hätte.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



> Die Art der Fragestellung verunsichert genau die, denen das Wissen fehlt sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


Ich wussts ja auch nicht, obs da eine Studie gibt, deswegen hab ich ja gefragt und den Thread aufgemacht (weil mir noch nie ein Beleg dafür untergekommen war)..

Wäre das belegt und geklärt, wäre das als Argument ja auch kein Problem..

So wie jetzt seh ich das eben bedenklich...



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Oft reicht es Ihnen das zu erklären und dann wollen sie diese Fische dann gar nicht mehr fangen oder es ist Ihnen unangenehm, so einen Fisch dann entnommen zu haben.
> Viele Menschen ticken da vernünftiger als man denkt.
> * Verbote bringen halt weniger als Aufklärung.
> Aber Verbote tragen zum Gefühl bei, verarscht zu werden, wenn sie nicht nachvollziehbar begründet werden.
> Oft erübrigen sich Verbote aber, wenn schon im Vorfeld diese Aufklärung betrieben wird.*



Mein Reden und meine  persönliche Meinung trifft das recht gut..

Weil die das unbedingt wollen, das trotz Verboten machen - und andere bringste durch immer mehr Verbote nur auf dumme Ideen..


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das mit "Gesundheitspolizei", da gehn bei mir schon wieder Nackenhaare hoch..
> Denn das ist auch Kormoran und Wollhandkrabbe....



Na, besser dir als mir... :q




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es "muss" sich nicht solcher "Konstrukte" bedient werden, da es genügend gute und belegte Argumente gibt....



Offensichtlich ja nicht, denn ich sehe weit und breit kein Kunstköderverbot innerhalb der wahrscheinlich "schwarzen Zeit". Zumindest in Deutschland nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

In Bayern haste in vielen Gewässer komplettes, halbjähriges Raubfischverbot, kenn ich auch von  vielen Vereinen..

Und wenns einmal angefangen hat mit der Verboteritis, kommen andere immer gerne auf die gleich dumme Idee..

Geht schneller als mancher denkt..


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Wer immer mehr Verbote fordert, lag offenbar noch nie mal so richtig dreiviertels abgewürgt an der Kette.

Ansonsten würde er begreifen resp. wissen, dass Freiheit heilig ist. Und keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Was ist bloß so toll daran, sich selbst immer mehr Kugeln an den Fuß zu ketten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer immer mehr Verbote fordert, lag offenbar noch nie mal so richtig dreiviertels abgewürgt an der Kette.
> 
> Ansonsten würde er begreifen resp. wissen, dass Freiheit heilig ist. Und keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> 
> Was ist bloß so toll daran, sich selbst immer mehr Kugeln an den Fuß zu ketten?


#6#6#6#6

Bruder im Geiste...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer immer mehr Verbote fordert,



...sollte am besten eine 5 monatige closed season erhalten.

Das wäre dann konsequent ehrlich.

Auf das Gezeter wäre ich gespannt[emoji28]


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ob sich die Raubfische in Bayern an dieses Verbot halten, wenn ihnen innerhalb des halben Jahres Kunstköder präsentiert werden?

Ein Kunstköderverbot ist also gleichzusetzen mit Verboteritis und eine dumme Idee? Soso...

Faktisch funktioniert Freiwilligkeit und Selbstbeschränkung in durchgehender Form nur innerhalb romantischer Träumereien. Ganz gleich, welchen Bereich des Lebens man sich anschaut.

Und wenn die Freiheit in diesem Fall dazu führt, daß am Wasser de jure Raubbau betrieben werden darf, sollte man mal in sich gehen und sich die Frage stellen, ob sie einem das wirklich wert ist.

Barsche, Hechte und Welse laichen idealerweise innerhalb dieser Zeit ebenfalls. Also schon vier Arten, "die profitieren würden"... 


@RuhrfischerPG

Gehts eine Spur weniger dramatisch oder zündet sonst das Argument nicht mehr? Wie wärs denn für den Anfang mit zwei oder drei Monaten?


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Abgesehen davon sollte man doch einfach mal ehrlich sein:

Das Zandernestthema ist ein reiner Heiligkuh-Krieg. Sonst gar nix. Da geht es nur drum, dass ein paar Zielfischfanatiker ihren Zielfisch heiligen wollen. Mit Natur oder sonstwas hat das überhaupt gar nix zu tun.

Ich lehne es entschieden ab, dass wg. einer einzigen Art die Fänger von potenziell vier anderen Raubfischarten (Hecht, Barsch, Wels, Rapfen) komplett lahmgelegt werden sollen.

Man stelle sich vor: 

Im sowieso extrem zanderarmen BW (wo sich das gezielte Beangeln flächendeckend überhaupt nicht lohnt), bekämen wir auch noch ein Kukö-Verbot, obwohl die paar übriggebliebenen Mini-Besatzzander sowieso nicht laichen.

Nee danke. Ich steh nicht auf Öko-Romantik. Und auf holländische Apfelbirnen auch nicht.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Barsche, Hechte und Welse laichen idealerweise innerhalb dieser Zeit ebenfalls. Also schon vier Arten, "die profitieren würden"...



Hechte laichen deutlich eher, als Zander, Barsche an komplett anderen Stellen (im Kraut), usw. 

In NRW haben wir zum Glück kein KuKö-Verbot und es ist problemlos möglich Hechte, Barsche und Rapfen gezielt zu beangeln ohne auch nur einen Zander zu fangen.

Ich verstehe diese Verboteritis absolut gar nicht, Verbote werden in der Regel immer weiter ausgeweitet und eher nicht zurück genommen. Bald sind die Stipper dran, weil Zander ja auch auf Maden beißen könnten... und irgendwann darf man dann gar nicht mehr angeln


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Konsequent wäre bei solchen Schützerinstinkten sich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen bei dem garantiert keine Fische (und Angler!) belästigt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Konsequent wäre bei solchen Schützerinstinkten sich ein anderes Hobby zu suchen bei dem garantiert keine Fische (und Angler!) belästigt werden!


#6#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Waller basteln auch Nester und halten da Wache. Dann gibt es wohl bald mal Batscherei zwischen Waller- und Zanderfreunden.

Weil die Zandertypen ja die Wachwaller im Juni stören könnten.

Im Mai lauern zudem die Schleienangler auf die Karpfen-Kollegen und Rotäugler/Brassler, um ihnen jeweils das Stören zu verleiden.

Und irgendwann haben se sich dann alle gegenseitig zwangsweggeschonzeitet bzw. ihre jeweiligen heiligen Kühe leben dann alle in einem unbeangelbaren "Zoo".

Meiner Meinung nach liegt jegliches "Störgeschrei" nur an einem jeweils deutlich übersteigerten Zielfisch-Fanatismus (völlig artenunabhängig)

--> da hält jeder seinen jeweiligen Liebling für den einzig besten und erhaltenswertesten. Natürlich besser und erhaltenswerter als der Zielfisch des "Feindes". 

Könnte man als "militanten Zielfisch-Lobbyismus" bezeichnen.

Wer da vergleichsweise etwas breiter aufgestellt ist und nicht ganz doof, wird n Teufel tun, sich seine Alternativen selbst zu cutten, wenn was anderes gerade Schonzeit hat.

Auch diese ganze Diskussion ist einfach wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die selbstzerfleischende Angler-gegen-Angler-Pest, bei der jeder grundsätzlich und sowieso immer "rechter" als der andere hat.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@Fruehling
Das Argument würde selbst bei 3 Monaten zünden.

Kleines Beispiel.?
Mein alter Verein ist z.B.von der generellen Raubfischschonzeit 15.02-01.06. weg.

Parallel mit mehrmonatiger Sperre einer Buhnenstrecke (Vogelschutz),
wäre das auf 70 % der Vereinsstrecke,quasi einem  Angelverbot gleichgekommen.

Waller möchte man dummerweise allerdings auch dezimieren..da beisst sich eins mit dem anderen.

Da kannste mit dem festhalten an fragwürdigen (Alt)Regeln den Laden gleich dicht machen.

Und die Erfahrungen mit der gestaffelten Schonzeit der letzten 2 Jahre sind gut.Böse Buben konnteste an 3 Fingern abzählen.

Fischt bitte angepasst,haltet Kollateralschäden in möglichst engen Grenzen,meidet potentielle und bekannte Laichplätze..und fischt nicht mit 15 cm Gummis auf Barsch lautet das Motto.

Eigenverantwortung statt Bevormundung.

@Jürgen

DANKE [emoji106]

@Kaffeebarsch
Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Und irgendwann ist auch noch Haus und Hof weg, ich weiß...:q

Man kann wirklich den Eindruck bekommen, daß es nicht beim Zander, sondern beim Angler um Leib und Leben ginge, würde er zwei oder drei Monate die Füße stillhalten müssen. (Wenn ich was zu sagen hätte, gerne auch abhängig und somit flexibel in Richtung der jeweiligen Witterung/Wassertemperaturen.)

Wie machen das die Holländer nur? Echt unbegreiflich... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Vernünftigere, einfachere und einsehbare Gesetze und Regeln bei gleichzeitig hoher Akzeptanz von Anglern und Angeln, vernünftigere Gesetze und Vereine - da muss man dann halt nicht gleich wie in Bürokrateutonien mit seinem anglerfeindlichen Gemisch aus spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie, hirnlosen Gesetzgebern und Behörden und in großen Teilen anglerfeindlichen Verbänden und Vereinen bei allem gleich das Schlimmste befürchten.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Dann also doch (lieber) gar nicht, bzw. gar keine Veränderung.

Denn es macht doch keinen Sinn, seine durchaus plausiblen Gedanken und Verbesserungswünsche in einem solch großen Wust an den Mann bringen zu wollen, daß unweigerlich schon vor dem bloßen Versuch der Arsch eingekniffen wird, weil sich eh nur ein Bruchteil gleichzeitig realisieren läßt, oder?

Wer sollte eine derartige Palastrevolution, und genau der kämen die ganzen Vorschläge gleich, auch durchsetzen?

 Step by step gehts, sonst gehts gar nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann also doch (lieber) gar nicht, bzw. gar keine Veränderung.


Selbstverständlich Veränderung - aber posisitive!
Zuerst für Angler alles besser machen, danach die Angler einsammeln (die dann auch froh sind, nicht mehr wie bisher die Deppen der Nation zu sein und dann evtl. mitmachen) und zusammen vernünftige und einfache Regeln aufstellen...

Wie heute  nur immer weiter verbieten ist aber eben keine Verbesserung und keine Änderung die etwas anderes bringt - ausser immer mehr Schlupflochsucher und immer mehr Verstösse (für die dann wieder neue Verbote gemacht werden die zu neuen Verstössen führen, die neue Verbote nach sich ziehen mit wieder neuen Verstössen etc.....)...

Neue Verbote dürften eigentlich NUR kommen, wenn wissenschaftlich bewiesen ist, dass sie notwendig sind und eine deutliche Verbesserung herbeiführen.

Solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist ein neues Verbot schlichte Willkür...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie machen das die Holländer nur? Echt unbegreiflich... |rolleyes



Nu ja..die machen so einiges anders.Und das sogar mit gesellschaftl.Akzeptanz.

Ich könnte mich damit problemlos anfreunden.Vorausgesetzt man übernimmt das NL Komplettpaket.

Was für D illusorisch sein dürfte


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Dieser typische Verweis auf das gelobte Land (Holland), wo die heiligen Kühe so fantastisch gedeien, hinkt doch arg!
Unter anderem weil die Gewässer dort allgemein eine trübe nahrungsreiche Brühe sind und somit schon von Haus aus deutlich zanderfreundlicher sind, als z.b der inzwischen nährstoffarme und glasklare Ober/Mittelrhein!
Es ist einfach Fakt, auch mit noch so großem Schützerwahn wird es hierzulande nie eine vergleichbare Produktivität geben!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Fakt, auch mit noch so großem Schützerwahn wird es hierzulande nie eine vergleichbare Produktivität geben!


Richtig - macht das aber den bürokrateutonischen Schützerwahn der organisierten Angelfischerei in Kooperation mit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und anglerfeindlichen Gesetzgebern und Behörden mit 
"Angler alles verbieten, egal obs belegt ist, dass es was bringt und was es bringt, Hauptsache mal wieder was verboten",
besser?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Nein, natürliich nicht und Leute die andauern noch mehr Selbstbeschränkung fordern, meist getrieben aus Sorge nicht genuügend Posingmaterial für ihre Facebookseite zu fangen, sind mir sehr suspekt!
Angler sind anscheinend blöde genug sich langfristig selbst abzuschaffen!

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gäbe es im Idealfall gar keine Verbote, denn erst dann gäbe es auch keine Schlupflöcher mehr. Aber woraus bestehen eigentlich Regeln und in welchem gesellschaftlichen Bereich ist das auch so?

Das meinte ich eingangs mit romantischer Träumerei... #h


Der holländische Verband hatte übrigens noch ganz andere Patronen im Halfter: Zur Diskussion stand z.B. eine Schonzeitverlängerung für den Hecht bis Anfang September eines jeden Jahres. Einige Föderationen waren sogar bereit das umzusetzen, sind aber schlußendlich am Veto der Tourismusbranche gescheitert.

Und man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will - profitiert hätte ebenfalls der Fischbestand.


@Taxidermist

Du gibst dir die Antwort selbst. Oder sollte man die Gewässer(bewohner) grundsätzlich weniger schützen, die es aufgrund des klareren Wassers per se schwerer haben?

Das mit der nährstoffreichen Brühe trifft übrigens auf viele Poldergräben zu, jawohl. Nur sind das keine klassischen Zandergewässer, denn in denen sind in den Niederlanden längst nahezu deutsche Wasserverhältnisse eingekehrt. Nicht umsonst erlebt der Wels dort eine regelrechte Renaissance, welche dazu führte, daß der ganzjährige Schutz aufgehoben wurde.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nein, natürliich nicht und Leute die andauern noch mehr Selbstbeschränkung fordern, meist getrieben aus Sorge nicht genuügend Posingmaterial für ihre Facebookseite zu fangen, sind mir sehr suspekt!...




Das sehe ich ja jetzt erst!

Diese Unlogik ist wirklich preisverdächtig, chapeau! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Solange, wie in Deutschland oft Angeln mit Fisch abschlagen/entnehmen gleichgesetzt oder dies sogar rechtlich vorgeschrieben wird (Bayern), wird eben ein Management der Bestände nur über Angel/Anglerverbote statt über Entnahmeregeln gehen..

Das kann (und darf) man gutheissen - man muss es aber nicht, sondern kann auch über den Tellerrand schauen..

Das hat auch rein gar nix mit romantischer Träumerei zu tun.

Wer nur über Verbote (meist zudem kaum stichhaltig/einsehbar) gegängelt wird, ist als deutscher Michel dann entweder dumpf und stumpf folgsam und froh, selber keine Verantwortung übernehmen oder gar denken zu müssen, was man macht. 
Oder als aufsässiger "Kohlhaas" lässt man sich halt nicht erwischen und investiert seine Energie ins Beschheixxen..

Siehe auch (nicht repräsentativ, Stimmungsbild AB), wie wohl den meisten Anglern sinnlose Gesetze und Regelungen heute schon mehrheitlich wurscht sind, diese Tendenz verstärkt man durch weitere sinnlose Verbote:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694:

Und das passiert immer, wenn von oben sinnlose Verbote kommen, statt das Eigenverantwortung gelehrt (und gelernt!) wird..

Und dabei isses auch egal, ob die Verbote vom Gesetzgeber, Behörden, Verbänden oder Bewirtschaftern kommen:
Ists nicht logisch und direkt einsehbar, wird auf "Teufel komm raus" beschis.....................

*Verbote gibts schon genug für deutsche Angler, daher von mir eine klare und einfache Forderung als Erstmaßnahme für ganz Deutschland bei Verboten für Angler:*
_Für jedes weitere Verbot MUSS ein wissenschaftlich abgesicherter Grund vorliegen. Mit aufzeigen, was sich konkret dadurch in welchen Zeitraum in welchem Gewässer bei welcher Art verbessern soll.

Und es MUSS ein dazu passendes Monitoring zur Überprüfung durchgeführt werden.

Und die Maßnahme MUSS immer zeitlich befristet sein bis längstens Abschluss Monitoring, dass danach neu entschieden werden kann und das nicht automatisch festgeschrieben wird, so dass man es dann kaum mehr aus Gesetzen und Verordnungen rausbekommt (Beispiele: Nachtangelverbot B-W, Abknüppelgebot Bayern).
_

Zum Zander:
Es ist eine schlichte Sauerei, bewusst Zander von Nestern zu angeln!!!

Das hat was mit Anstand und Respekt gegenüber der Natur zu tun, das zu unterlassen, unabhängig von Schonzeiten (hier wirds doof, wenn wie in Bayern das abknüppeln aller maßigen und nicht geschonter Fische rechtlich vorgeschrieben ist)..

Aber:
Wie viele Zander geben während der Zeit zwischen Schonzeitende und normalem verlassen der Nester beim versehentlichen Fang und zurücksetzen Nester auf, und welcher konkrete Schaden entsteht dadurch nachweisbar wirklich (unabhängig aller Vermenschlichung und aller schützergeprägten, jahrzehntelangen Gehirnwäsche)? 

Wenn dazu keine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse vorliegen, sind oft geforderte pauschale Verbote nur ein weiterer Sargnagel für Angler und Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland und ich persönlich lehne das ab (s.o.)..


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@Fruehling,
Ich wüsste nicht, seit wann Waller besondere Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität stellen, Hauptsache warm und genug Futter!
Das die blöden Holländer in frühen Zeiten ausgerechnet Waller unter Schutz gestellt haben, darüber habe ich mich noch amüsiert.
Aber sogar die haben gerafft, dass dies wohl keine so gute Idee war
Nach deiner Denkweise wäre der nächste logische Schritt in Richtung Verbotskultur,
der Schutz vom Zander im Winterlager, wo die Fische ja gerne, besonders an der Maas,
von den Releaserhelden aus großer Tiefe gerdillt zu Tode gebracht werden!
Also Schutz ganzjährig und Angeln abschaffen!

Jürgen

P.S.: So  ich muss jetzt mal was arbeiten.


----------



## ronram (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nein, natürliich nicht und Leute die andauern noch mehr Selbstbeschränkung fordern, meist getrieben aus Sorge nicht genuügend Posingmaterial für ihre Facebookseite zu fangen, sind mir sehr suspekt!
> Angler sind anscheinend blöde genug sich langfristig selbst abzuschaffen!
> 
> Jürgen




Damit wird doch der Nagel auf dem Kopfe getroffen.

Thomas hat doch in seinem Ausgangsposting schon erwähnt, dass insbesondere bei Facebook für den Zander nach mehr und mehr Schonung gerufen wird.
Man muss sich doch nur ein Mal die Profile der "Zanderfreunde" ansehen....
...oder man verschließt die Augen vor der Realität und spricht von "Unlogik". Wenn ich es nicht sehe, ist es auch nicht da.. #d#d


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@Thomas

Langsam nähert man sich an, schön!
An freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung und flächendeckende Einsicht glaube ich trotzdem nicht, denn Mensch ist nunmal nicht so veranlagt, was sich unschwer in beliebigen anderen Bereichen beobachten läßt, Tag für Tag!


@Taxidermist

Welse mögens klar... #h
Ansonsten weißt Du über meine Denkweise offensichtlich wenig, weshalb ich dich bitten würde, mir nicht immer wieder Dinge zu unterstellen, die jeder Grundlage entbehren, Danke!


@ronram

Zander sind mir als Zielfisch sowas von Latte, das glaubt kein Mensch! |supergri
Der Umkehrschluß, daß ich ihnen respektlos und somit auch zu einem guten Teil als Posingobjekt gegenüberstehe, ist hingegen völlig falsch.
Da machen Hechte auch deutlich mehr her. :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> An freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung und flächendeckende Einsicht glaube ich trotzdem nicht,


Ich sprach nie von grundsätzlich freiwillig, regel- oder zügellos.

(Das wird bloss immer von denen hinein interpretiert, die selber so schlecht sind und sich an keine Regeln halten und deswegen auch alle anderen reguliert haben wollen. Sowie denen, bei denen die schützegeprägte, jahrzehntelange Gehirnwasche deutlich gewirkt hat..)

Sondern von vernünftigen, einfachen und einsehbaren Regeln, welche bedingen, das 1. Bestandsmanagement nicht über Angel/Anglerverbote sondern über Entnahmeregelungen geschieht und vor allem dann dieser folgende Punkt auch eingehalten wird:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Verbote gibts schon genug für deutsche Angler, daher von mir eine klare und einfache Forderung als Erstmaßnahme für ganz Deutschland bei Verboten für Angler:*
> _Für jedes weitere Verbot MUSS ein wissenschaftlich abgesicherter Grund vorliegen. Mit aufzeigen, was sich konkret dadurch in welchen Zeitraum in welchem Gewässer bei welcher Art verbessern soll.
> 
> Und es MUSS ein dazu passendes Monitoring zur Überprüfung durchgeführt werden.
> ...



Und mir sind 80%, die sich an vernünftige und einsehbare Regeln halten (auch dann mit 20% schwarzer Schafe) lieber, als die jetzt unkontrollierbaren 80%, die auf Grund vieler unsinniger Ver- und Gebote für sich selber definieren, an was sie sich noch halten (und was da für Bestände und Gewässer besser ist, kann man sich auch an 5 Fingern abzählen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe auch (nicht repräsentativ, Stimmungsbild AB), wie wohl den meisten Anglern sinnlose Gesetze und Regelungen heute schon mehrheitlich wurscht sind, diese Tendenz verstärkt man durch weitere sinnlose Verbote:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694:
> 
> Und das passiert immer, wenn von oben sinnlose Verbote kommen, statt das Eigenverantwortung gelehrt (und gelernt!) wird..
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sprach nie von grundsätzlich freiwillig, regel- oder zügellos....



Okay, Du schreibst von vernünftigen, einfachen und einsehbaren Regeln.

Nennst Du mir bitte mal eine Regel(ung), die nicht mit Verboten einhergeht? Danke!

Wie es um die Vernunft bestellt ist, läßt sich in Teilen auch in diesem Thread ablesen - sicher nicht repräsentativ, allerdings deutlich.

Meine These: Die von dir genannten aktuell 80% Unkontrollierbare sind das doch keinesfalls, weil sie die Regeln/Verbote nicht einsehen, sondern weil sie genau wissen, daß ihnen in 99 von 100 Fällen nichts droht und Gier nunmal Hirn frißt - Mensch ist so, ich bleibe dabei.

Auch hierzu der Blick über den Tellerrand in die Niederlande: Da wirste nicht selten von Polizisten kontrolliert, deren Hand am Holster liegt. Evtl. Strafen sind sofort zu begleichen und bewegen sich fast immer im dreistelligen Bereich. Funktioniert prächtig, ist aus meiner Sicht zu begrüßen und wird in den Fällen, in denen man selber an der Reihe ist, ausnahmslos mit Lob bedacht.

Zu befürchten hat man ja nichts, wenn man sich an die *Regeln* hält... 

(Ich stelle mir dieses Szenario oft an weiter o.g. Stellen des deutschen Rheins vor. Da würdste anschließend aber in ganz sparsam möblierte Gesichter blicken!)

Man könnte sogar idealerweise zu der Einsicht gelangen, daß man am Wasser zu Gast ist und es schon deshalb keinen Raum für Diskussionen über dort herrschende Regeln oder Verbote gibt. Gelingt einem das nicht, kann man sich was anderes suchen, selber ein Los pachten oder doch lieber Fußballspielen, wo es ja auch *nur* Regeln gibt... |supergri


----------



## Reg A. (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange, wie in Deutschland oft Angeln mit Fisch abschlagen/entnehmen gleichgesetzt oder dies sogar rechtlich vorgeschrieben wird (Bayern), wird eben ein Management der Bestände nur über Angel/Anglerverbote statt über Entnahmeregeln gehen..
> 
> 
> Das hat was mit Anstand und Respekt gegenüber der Natur zu tun, das zu unterlassen, unabhängig von Schonzeiten (hier wirds doof, wenn wie in Bayern das abknüppeln aller maßigen und nicht geschonter Fische rechtlich vorgeschrieben ist)..



Das mit dem "Abknüppelgebot" in Bayern mag vielleicht auf den ersten Blick in der Theorie funktionieren, praktisch wird das aber nirgendwo umgesetzt.
Im Grunde beisst es sich auch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz, das es ja explizit verbietet, einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid oder Schaden zuzufügen. Demgegenüber schreibt das Bayerische Fischereigesetz vor, dass Angeln nur  zum Nahrungserwerb (und zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken) erlaubt ist und  maßige, nicht geschonte Fische entnommen werden müssen.
Einen größeren Schaden, als sein Leben zu beenden, kann ich einem Wesen aber wohl kaum zufügen, und da beim Angeln nunmal nur bedingt Einfluss darauf genommen werden kann, welcher Fisch in welcher Größe an den Haken geht, können sich TierSchG und BayFig schonmal beissen. Denn habe ich z.B. nicht die Absicht, einen bestimmten Fisch - sei es, weil er nicht zu der von mir auserkorenen Art gehört oder nicht die von mir angestrebte Größe hat -zu entnehmen, damit dann auch keinen vernünftigen Grund, diesem individuellen Fisch Leid oder Schaden zuzufügen, dann verstoße ich im Prinzip mit der Entnahme gegen das TierSchG, das als Recht des Bundes Länderrecht immer topt. Verwertungsabsicht ist hier das Stichwort, denn ganz ohne die darf ich rein rechtlich in Bayern nicht zum Angeln losziehen (und wer unter der blau-weißen Flagge öffentlich lauthals verkündet, dass er ohnehin ausschließlich C&R betreibt, nun ja, dem kann man dann eben auch nicht mehr helfen). 
Das alles mag zwar ein bisschen konstruiert wirken, hat mir in der Praxis aber noch nie Probleme eingebracht und wird von allen Fischereiaufsehern, denen ich bisher begegnet bin oder mit denen ich mich darüber ausgetauscht habe, nicht nur anstandslos akzeptiert, sondern auch gutgeheißen. Mir ist auch bisher noch kein Fall aus Bayern bekannt, in dem ein Angler wegen des Releasens eines nicht geschützten, maßigen Fisches gerichtlich belangt worden wäre... 
Damit bin ich mit meinem kleinen Exkurs am Ende, sorry für OT.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Auch hierzu der Blick über den Tellerrand in die Niederlande: Da wirste nicht selten von Polizisten kontrolliert, deren Hand am Holster liegt. Evtl. Strafen sind sofort zu begleichen und bewegen sich fast immer im dreistelligen Bereich. Funktioniert prächtig, ist aus meiner Sicht zu begrüßen und wird in den Fällen, in denen man selber an der Reihe ist, ausnahmslos mit Lob bedacht.



Als dt.Polizist,wirst du dich ab und an im Regelwerk dt.Angelei bzw.auch dessen Interpretationen hoffnungslos verlaufen.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Apropos OT - zum allgemeinen Verständnis ein paar Gedanken zu Verboten, Geboten, Regeln und Pflichten:

Mal angenommen, ich sei Vater von vier Kindern. Weiter angenommen, ich verstünde was von Physik und führe Auto. Weiterhin angenommen, ich bewegte mich mit meinem Auto in einem Stadtteil, in dem es viele Kindergärten und/oder Schulen gibt und ich wüßte das auch.

Wie schnell würde ich fahren?

30 km/h, *maximal, eher langsamer*!

Was würden mich Verbots-, Gebots- oder Regelschilder, Monitorings und/oder evtl. Studien interessieren?

*Nicht die Bohne! Denn mein angepaßtes Verhalten wäre für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit!*


Träfe das im zweiten Absatz Angenommene nicht zu, hätte ich womöglich noch wichtige Termine und sowieso keine Zeit, würde mich jeder Hinweis in Form von Zone 30-Schildern auf die Palme bringen.


Soll heißen: Die Bereitschaft für individuelle Einsichtsfähigkeit ist zu vernachlässigen, solange Hintergrundwissen fehlt - 1:1 zu übertragen auf die Anglerschaft. Vorhandensein von Hintergrundwissen bei der Anglerschaft: Ebenfalls zu vernachlässigen - bestenfalls im homöopathischen Bereich vorhanden.

Will man also erreichen, daß sich Angler mit maximal 30 km/h am Wasser bewegt, braucht man entsprechende Hinweisschilder... :q




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Als dt.Polizist,wirst du dich ab und an im Regelwerk dt.Angelei bzw.auch dessen Interpretationen hoffnungslos verlaufen.


 
 Bedeutet, daß die Durchsetzungskraft durch Polizisten am Wasser direkt von deren Sattelfestigkeit im Bezug auf die Gesetzeslage abhängig ist?

 Dann doch lieber gar nicht kontrollieren und den Arschgeigen, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen, Tür und Tor gleichsam entfernen, anstatt diese nur offen stehen zu lassen?

 Okay, auch ein Ansatz...


----------



## gründler (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

All das hier geschriebene,erinnert mich an ein Video.

Ein Video was aufzeigt warum wir so sind, wie wir sind.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kBorZDx2WA



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Auch hierzu der Blick über den Tellerrand in die Niederlande: Da wirste nicht selten von Polizisten kontrolliert, deren Hand am Holster liegt. Evtl. Strafen sind sofort zu begleichen und bewegen sich fast immer im dreistelligen Bereich.


Noch bescheuerter als sinnlose Regeln, Regulierungen, Restriktionen und Gesetze ist doch wirklich nur noch das:
Solche Regeln zu erlassen, ohne sie danach vernünftig zu kontrollieren.

Da haste vollkommen recht.

Das sollten aber vernünftig geschulte Leute (Polizei) machen und nicht wildgewordene Verbands- und Vereinshilfssheriffs (es tut mir leid für die aus den Vereinen und Verbänden, die vernünftig und normal kontrollieren: Ihr wart nicht gemeint...)...

Wie das aussieht mit Kontrolldichte (nicht repräsentativ, Stimmungsbild) in Bürokrateutonien, das kannste hier mal gucken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898


Auch hier gilt:
Wenn Angler (einfach und nachvollziehbare) Regeln verstehen, gibts da auch nen gewissen "Gruppendruck" und man kann sich bei Kontrollen auf die wirklich schwarzen Schafe konzentrieren..

Wenn aber wie heute 80% eh denken, die ganze ist mehr oder weniger wegen Sinnlosigkeit interpretationsfähig, greift ein anderer Gruppendruck:
Lasst uns bescheis..........., die wollens doch nicht anders...............


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Verbote sind ein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Verbote sind ein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit.


Bruder im Geiste..
#6#6

Hier dazu noch ein schönes Stückchen um "sinnvolle" Verbote und Regularien, ganz aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316054


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Verbote sind ein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit.


 
 Viele Verbote auf jeden Fall schon einmal ein Zeichen von dem Aufeinander krachen unterschiedlicher Betrachtungen.
 Wo Einheit oder Rücksicht herrscht braucht es sicher weniger Verbote.
 Ein Verbot aber was nicht auch durchgesetzt werden kann ist in der Tat hilflos.

 Interessant ist dabei was so ein Forum wie das A.B aussagt.
 Es gibt Ecken in denen viele meckern oder fragen.
 Oder auch ecken aus denen kaum mal etwas kommt.
 Man könnte aus den Beträgen fast so etwas wie Karten der Unzufriedenheit und Kritik erstellen.
 Auffallend oft kommen diese Art der Beiträge aus Bereichen wo Angler eben nicht selbst organisiert eigenverantwortlich Arbeiten.
 Dort also wo die Öffentlichkeit den meisten Einfluss hat, könnte es am schlechtesten zu laufen.
 Dort aus den Bereichen wo gar die Öffentlichkeit die Bewirtschaftung und Zugang regelnd, von dort kommen auffällig viele Beiträge und Fragen.
 Es sind die freien Angler und auch mal die aus kleinsten Gemeinschaften die scheinbar am unzufriedensten sind.

 Gemeckert, geflucht und kritisiert wird vorrangig aus dem Südwestlichen Raum von Deutschland.
 Viele sehen als Grund die geringeren Wasserflächen, was wohl nur einer der Gründe sein wird.
 Nun auch aus Bremen und H.H kommen recht viele solcher Beiträge.

 Regionale Unterschiede dabei, mussen kein Desinteresse zeigen.
 Wer zufrieden ist und Angelt, schreibt halt weniger.
 Müll oder fehlende Überwachung von Verboten am Wasser, sind ein Zeichen, für das Versagen der Organisationen.
 Letzteres bringt Unzufriedenheit und mehr Beiträge.

 Aus meiner Ecke finden sich wenig Beiträge und selbst dann geht es fast immer nur um Banalitäten.
 Schätze das liegt auch an der Umsetzung und Durchsetzung von dem was die Angler selbst beschlossen haben.
 Hält sich da einer nicht an das, sollte er besser damit rechnen das Andere das melden oder das Aufseher so etwas durchaus mit Eifer angehen.
 Wer das hier meldet wird auch nicht der Blockwartmentalität bezichtigt, im Gegenteil, so etwas erwartet man von jedem Mitglied der Gemeinschaft.
 Ich kannte das ja früher nie anders, wobei es mir schwer viel, zu erkennen, das es wo anders eben auch Anders gesehen wird.
 Gemeinschaften können viel Bewegen und sie setzen sich auch durch gegen einzelne schwarze Schafe, aber sie brauchen dafür Regeln und das Durchsetzen dieser Regeln.
 Dann klappt es auch mit der Integration von Neuen die dann einfach assimiliert werden.




 Da ist der Unterschied, entweder versteht man sich als Gemeinschafft oder eben als einzelner Nutzer der eine Angelberechtigung kauft, für diesen Betrag aber auch erwartet das Andere die Arbeit auch machen.
 Doof wenn die Anderen dann von Ihm erwarten sich an die vielen Verbote zu halten, die sie ja überwachen sollten.
 Da sind dann alle unzufrieden.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...Nennst Du mir bitte mal eine Regel(ung), die nicht mit Verboten einhergeht? Danke!...



Ist da noch ne Antwort in der Mache? |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gäbe es im Idealfall gar keine Verbote, denn erst dann gäbe es auch keine Schlupflöcher mehr. Aber woraus bestehen eigentlich Regeln und in welchem gesellschaftlichen Bereich ist das auch so?
> 
> Das meinte ich eingangs mit romantischer Träumerei... #h
> 
> ...




Die Patonen der holländischen Vereine führen aber zu keinem Angelverbot.
Das ist nämlich der Unterschied zu Deutschland.

Mit dem kleinen Vispas ist es sogar komplett Verboten Fische zu Entnehmen.
In Deutschland ein Unding.

Auch sehe ich kein Zander- Problem in Deutschland. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Bestände sollen doch seit dem Vormarsch der Grundeln fast "explodieren".


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch sehe ich kein Zander- Problem in Deutschland. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Bestände sollen doch seit dem Vormarsch der Grundeln fast "explodieren".



Die Zanderpopulation wird immer durch irgend einen Gewässerfaktor begrenzt. Das z.B kann Nahrung, Angeldruck und Fressfeinde sein.
Viel Nahrung durch Grundeln nützt nichts, wenn die Zander sich nicht genügend vermehren können, deshalb ist es nicht so wichtig, ob es ein Zander-Problem gibt, sondern dass eines der Rädchen an dem wir vielleicht drehen könnten, zu fest sitzt.
In diesem Fall die Schonzeit.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Zanderpopulation wird immer durch irgend einen Gewässerfaktor begrenzt. Das z.B kann Nahrung, Angeldruck und Fressfeinde sein.
> Viel Nahrung durch Grundeln nützt nichts, wenn die Zander sich nicht genügend vermehren können, deshalb ist es nicht so wichtig, ob es ein Zander-Problem gibt, sondern dass eines der Rädchen an dem wir vielleicht drehen könnten, zu fest sitzt.
> In diesem Fall die Schonzeit.



Ganz ehrlich?

Ich tu mich schwer mit dieser Diskussion. 

Hier oder auch auf besagter F Seite wird der Zander über andere Fischarten gehoben.
Ich weiss wohin solche Diskussionen oder auch Gedankengänge führen. Zu nichts Gutem für uns Angler.
Es erhebt sich der Angler über den Angler..
Eine Diskussion über Moral und Ethik.

Kann Schlussendlich nur zu einem Angelverbot in Deutschland führen.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hier oder auch auf besagter F Seite wird der Zander über andere Fischarten gehoben.
> Ich weiss wohin solche Diskussionen oder auch Gedankengänge führen. Zu nichts Gutem für uns Angler.
> Es erhebt sich der Angler über den Angler..
> Eine Diskussion über Moral und Ethik.
> ...



Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass es zu spät ist, wenn ein Zanderproblem herrscht und die Maßnahmen drastischer werden müssen.
An der Schonzeit drehen heißt ja nicht gleich verlängern, es gibt auch andere Maßnahmen, wie ans Gewässer anpassen um die Sache flexibler zu gestalten.
Es geht da gerade nicht um ein Angelverbot, sondern die  gesetzlichen Schonzeiten in Frage zu stellen.
Laichen die Zander 1 Tag nach der Schonzeit ist die Zeit fast komplett sinnlos verstrichen und ein bisschen mehr Flexibiltät bringt bei gleicher Dauer der Schonzeit deutlich mehr Erfolg.
Sinn der Schonzeit ist, dass die Fische innerhalb dieses Zeitraums laichen. Bekanntlicherweise schauen sie dazu nicht in den Kalender.


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Ich habe mal den Begriff Zanderbock gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.
In welcher wissenschaftlichen Schrift kommt dieser Begriff vor ?


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Thomas [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]solange 50% der Angler oder noch mehr, zum Teil täglich auf Fische (Zander) angeln die weniger wie 1% des gesamten Fischbestandes ausmachen werden wir es immer schwer haben, diese Situation zu argumentieren. Wenn dann wie bei uns an einem See mit 17 ha im 10 Minutentakt die Spinnangler den See umrunden kommt es zu Situationen (belegt) dass die Zander nur noch Kleinstfische fressen und nahezu nicht mehr angelbar sind. Die Angler beginnen zu meutern und beschimpfen die Verantwortlichen für die Gewässerbewirtschaftung. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein Fischsterben hat dann etliche Großzander und viele tote Jungzander angespült. Ein anschließend durchgeführtes Efischen hat weitere Zander gebracht, die die Katastrophe überlebt hatten. Also, die Fische sind da aber nicht mehr fangbar.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Was willst du da Regeln? C&R hat genau zu dieser Situation geführt dass die Fische nicht mehr an die Angel gehen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hätte man sie jedes Mal entnommen wären sie natürlich auch nicht mehr fangbar, aber der Bestand geplündert.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wir wollten eine Zugangsbeschränkung umsetzen. Zusammenmit den Anglern und nicht einfach verordnen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein Sturm von unsinnigen Argumenten ist über uns hereingebrochen und nur wenige Angler wollten überhaupt verstehen um was es geht. Der überwiegende Teil der Angler wollte keinerlei Beschränkung hinnehmen (es handelte sich übrigens um 1 von 18 Gewässern). Kein Angler war bereit etwas für den Fisch zu tun. Nur der Gedanke, dann fängt vielleicht ein andere einen Fisch mehr wie ich hat das Verhalten in der Versammlung dominiert. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wir hätten die Regelungen nur per Verordnen durchsetzen können, haben es aber  nicht gemacht. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ein weiteres Beispiel. In den frühen 80 iger Jahren gab es im Neckar eine Zanderschwemme. Da standen jeden Tag die Angler Spalier an den Hotspots und holten die Zander raus. 1 pro Tag war genehmigt. Wurde  einer gefangen haben sie den Platz gewechselt und weiter gefischt. Am Jahresende waren es dann über 1000 gefangene Zander. Nach 3 Jahren war der Spuk zu Ende und es ging kontinuierlich abwärts. Seitdem sind die Gewässerwarte daran Schuld das es wenige Zander gibt. Die Veränderung der Gewässer, der Kormoran und nicht zuletzt der Wels der aufkam haben angeblich nichts mit  dem Rückgang der Zander zu tun. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aber wer angeln geht nimmt die Spinnrute und versucht auch weiterhin, auf Fische die weniger wie 1% des Bestandes[FONT=&quot] zu angeln.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es sind nicht die Gesetze und Vorschriften die uns das Leben als Angler schwer machen. Es sind die Angler die ohne Hirn unterwegs sind und glauben, wenn sie am Wasser sind befinden sie sich losgelöst vom Rest der Welt und im rechtsfreien Raum.[/FONT]


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass es zu spät ist, wenn ein Zanderproblem herrscht und die Maßnahmen drastischer werden müssen.
> An der Schonzeit drehen heißt ja nicht gleich verlängern, es gibt auch andere Maßnahmen, wie ans Gewässer anpassen um die Sache flexibler zu gestalten.
> Es geht da gerade nicht um ein Angelverbot, sondern die  gesetzlichen Schonzeiten in Frage zu stellen.
> Laichen die Zander 1 Tag nach der Schonzeit ist die Zeit fast komplett sinnlos verstrichen und ein bisschen mehr Flexibiltät bringt bei gleicher Dauer der Schonzeit deutlich mehr Erfolg.
> Sinn der Schonzeit ist, dass die Fische innerhalb dieses Zeitraums laichen. Bekanntlicherweise schauen sie dazu nicht in den Kalender.



Du..scheiss doch auf die Schonzeit.
So lange das Angeln in der Schonzeit nicht Verboten ist, kann man nicht verhindern das geschützte Fische beissen.

Will man dies ausschliessen muss man ein Angelverbot verhängen.

Dann bitte die Schonzeit auch für andere Fischarten ausweiten.
|uhoh:

Das wird ein Spass.... 3/4 des Jahres Angelverbot.
Und anschliessend ein Uferbetretungsverbo weil ja gerade seltene Pflanzen blühen und Vögel brüten und...


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Nur weil Zander auch in der Schonzeit beißen können, das ganze Konstrukt übern Haufen werfen ist doch sicher auch nicht der richtige Schritt?
Störungen auszuschließen muss doch gar nicht sein, reduzieren reicht und dazu genügt die Artenschonzeit. Dummerweise fällt die nicht auf die Laichzeit und das ist eines der ursprünglichen Themen des Threads.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Begriff Zanderbock gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.
> In welcher wissenschaftlichen Schrift kommt dieser Begriff vor ?



Das ist einem Zitat aus der bahnbrechenden Schrift des fischenden Philosophen Zan de R.  "Also sprach Zandrathustra" entlehnt:

"Ich schone euch nicht, ich liebe euch von Grund aus, meine Böcke in den Wassern"


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Thomas [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]solange 50% der Angler oder noch mehr, zum Teil täglich auf Fische (Zander) angeln die weniger wie 1% des gesamten Fischbestandes ausmachen werden wir es immer schwer haben, diese Situation zu argumentieren. Wenn dann wie bei uns an einem See mit 17 ha im 10 Minutentakt die Spinnangler den See umrunden kommt es zu Situationen (belegt) dass die Zander nur noch Kleinstfische fressen und nahezu nicht mehr angelbar sind. Die Angler beginnen zu meutern und beschimpfen die Verantwortlichen für die Gewässerbewirtschaftung. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Ein Fischsterben hat dann etliche Großzander und viele tote Jungzander angespült. Ein anschließend durchgeführtes Efischen hat weitere Zander gebracht, die die Katastrophe überlebt hatten. Also, die Fische sind da aber nicht mehr fangbar.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Was willst du da Regeln? C&R hat genau zu dieser Situation geführt dass die Fische nicht mehr an die Angel gehen.[/FONT]
> ...



Beides!

Wir haben in DE ein Problem mit dem Angeln.
Angeln zum Narungserwerb. 
Wird seit Jahrzehnten in die Köpfe der Angler eingehämmert.
Verbote immer nur zum Nachtel der Angler eingeführt und nicht aufgehoben wenn sich Gegebenheiten ändern.

Vertrauen verspielt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

@ Oh Großer Achämide:

Du vergaßest noch verwerferlicherweise das, was einst demselben Hirne entschlüpfte:

"Gehst Du zum Wasser, vergiss die Peitsche nicht"


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Begriff Zanderbock gegoogelt und nichts gefunden.
> In welcher wissenschaftlichen Schrift kommt dieser Begriff vor ?



Den Zanderbock wirst Du in keiner wissenschaftlichen Schrift finden. Das ist eher ein Kunstwort.
Sicherlich ist auf die Idee mal ein Angler gekommen der nebenbei auch zur Jagd geht. (oder umgekehrt)
Bock wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil der Zander während der Laichzeit sein Nest bewacht und wie ein rauflustiger Bock auf jeden Eindringling los geht.
Nachdem er dann sein Laichkleid abgelegt hat ist es eh nur Wenigen möglich, den Zanderbock von der Zanderzibbe oder Zanderricke zu unterscheiden.:q
Zanderbock klingt halt markig und "fachmännisch" und hat  wohl auch deshalb den Weg in den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, speziell bei Raubfischanglern, gefunden.


----------



## schomi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Diskussionen sehr bald zu verlängerten Schonzeiten führt bis zum totalen Angelverbot auf Zander.
Obwohl der Zander eigentlich in den meisten Gewässern kein heimischer Fisch ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Man sollte im Rahmen von wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen auch IMO erstmal feststellen, WO ÜBERHAUPT Zander in nennenswerter Menge laichen und wächtern.

Denn: Wozu so ne Diskussion und womöglich noch neue Pauschalverbote etc. bzgl. Gewässern, die ohnehin zu mindestens 98 % ZANDERFREI sind?

--> wozu nen sogenannten "Bestand schonen", wo ein solcher quasi überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist bzw. mangels geeigneter Bedingungen sowieso nicht ablaichend (= wo sich erst gar kein selbsterhaltender Bestand aufbauen KANN).

Sowas ist IMO pseudoidealistisches und realitätsfernes Schützer-Wunschdenken, das nur Anderszielfisch-Anglern vor den Koffer sch*****, ohne konkret etwas zu bewirken. 

Ähnlich per se von vorn herein hoffnungslos wie der Traum von unberührter Ursprungsnatur mitten im urbanen Ballungsraum.

Da müssten dann z. B. die Rapfen- und Wallerspinner zu Hause bleiben, obwohl es gar keine Zander zu stören gibt. Aber Hauptsache, die Idealismuskeule wird geschwungen.

Insofern: 

Wenn schon wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, dann bitte auch gleich feststellen bzw. lokal hieb- und stichfest analysieren, WO es ÜBERHAUPT was bei nicht-zanderspezifischer Spinnfischtätigkeit zu stören gäbe

--> im übertragenen Sinne: Ein störungsverhinderndes Allgemein-Kukö-Verbot bei fünf nicht-laichenden Zandern auf 968750076 qm Fläche ist IMO vollkommen lächerlich.

Da würde mich auf ner D-Landkarte doch mal schwerstens interessieren, wo Zander landesweit a) in nennenswerter Menge überhaupt vorkommen und b) auch wirklich laichen.

Meiner Meinung nach käme dann heraus, dass nennenswerte und selbstvermehrende Zanderbestände in D - bis auf ein paar wenige regionale Ausnahmen - größtenteils nur in wunschdenkenden Köpfen vorhanden sind

--> da gibt es sicherlich ein paar "Hotspots" (Elbe etc.) mit selbsterhaltendem Bestand, während es ansonsten bzw. anderswo weitflächig (!!!) gar nix zu stören gibt. Und damit auch keinerlei Grund für Kukö-Verbote, verlängerte Schonzeiten oder sonstigen Allesübereinenkammscherkram.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Oh Großer Achämide:
> 
> Du vergaßest noch verwerferlicherweise das, was einst demselben Hirne entschlüpfte:
> 
> "Gehst Du zum Wasser, vergiss die Peitsche nicht"



Chapeau! :m

"Oberfläche ist ihr Gemüt, eine bewegliche, stürmische Haut auf einem seichten Gewässer."


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> --> wozu nen sogenannten "Bestand schonen", wo ein solcher quasi überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist bzw. magnels geeigneter Bedingungen sowieso nicht ablaichend.



Da fallen auch sehr viele Seen drunter, wie der von willmalwassagen geschilderte.
So ein Besatzzander hat an sehr vielen Gewässern eine durchschnittliche Halbwertszeit von unter einem Jahr nach Erreichen des Maßes.
Wird überhaupt abgelaicht, kommt wegen Hechten oft nichts hoch.
Somit ist eine Schonzeit sozusagen komplett sinnlos, da das Gewässer nur zum Abwachsen für den Verzehr geeignet ist.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie der Traum von unberührter Ursprungsnatur mitten im urbanen Ballungsraum.



Deshalb ist auch die Diskussion um das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet des Zanders nicht so wichtig.
Buhnen und Steinpackungen sind auch keine heimischen Strukturen, die Unterläufe der großen Flüsse sind weit entfernt von einem natürlichen Zustand. 
Es wäre eine unglaubliche Träumerei, solchen Gewässern ihren vorindustriellen Fischbestand aufzudrücken. Wir können den Zustand wegen Schifffahrt und Stromgewinnung nicht mehr erreichen und deshalb ist der Besatz und Schutz von geeigneten Arten wie dem Zander vollkommen legitim.

Warum manche Leute da eine flexible Artenschonzeit für den Untergang der Zanderfischerei halten, verstehe ich nicht.

Es gibt keinen Grund den Zander totzuschützen, Freiwild ist er dennnoch nicht.
Das gesunde Mittel wäre die flexible Artenschonzeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Gegen eine flexible Artenschonzeit habe ich überhaupt nichts - solange ich parallel in Ruhe auf andere Raubfischarten weiterangeln kann.

Ich finde auch das oft genannte "Argument" seltsam, dass da ja jeder Spinnfischer (quasi ausnahmslos) dann heimlich doch auf Zander loszieht und absichtlich an irgendwelchen Nestern rummacht.

Wie wenn es nur Zander gäbe und jeder nur auf Zander angeln will.

Was ein Quatsch. Zander ist nur ein Raubfisch unter mehreren, sonst nix. Weder "besser" noch "schlechter" als andere Arten.

Wenn ich z. B. auf Waller, Rapfen oder Hecht spinne, spinne ich auf Waller, Rapfen oder Hecht und will dann jeweils Waller, Rapfen oder Hecht fangen.

Ich persönlich habe überhaupt keine heiligen Kühe - ich angle auf das, was saisonal gerade realistisch gut beißt. Macht mir alles gleich viel Spaß.

Ein einziger Zielfisch wäre mir ohnehin viel zu langweilig - man kann sich auch zu Tode spezialisieren. Zumal bei letzterem die Scheuklappen- und Andere-Dummzulaber-Missionierungsgefahr ganz gewaltig steigt.

Alles IMO ein Resultat von maßlos überzogenem (Mode-) Zielfisch-Fanatismus = Heiligkuh-Krieg, wie bereits weiter vorne dargelegt. 

Da geht's jeweils nur ums Eigenen-Liebling-Streicheln und genau null um Gewässerschutz etc.

--> definitiv nicht nur im Zanderbereich, sondern ganz allgemein gesehen. Heiligkuhhirten gegen Heiligkuhhirten. Traurig, das. Und typisch für D.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das oft genannte "Argument" seltsam, dass da ja jeder Spinnfischer dann heimlich doch auf Zander loszieht und absichtlich an irgendwelchen Nestern rummacht.


Die Bewirtschafter gehen von sich selber aus und denken dass Angler eben grundsätzlich Schufte sind, die "ihre" (der Bewirtschafter) Fische "ihren" (der Bewirtschafter) Gewässern mit allen Mitteln entreissen wollen und dazu jedes auch illegale oder illegitime Mittel nutzen werden...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Na ja, so Gezielt-Nestbeangelungsfreaks juckt sowieso nix, die machen das so oder so (was ich auch überhaupt nicht gut finde - scheint ja wie gesagt auch keinerlei großartige Kunst zu sein und daher sowieso bocköde).

Mit Pauschalabstrafen von allen anderen bekommt man die genau null in den Griff. 

Kann man also lassen, da das Ergebnis genau dasselbe ist.

Einen gewissen Prozentsatz an "Irrläufern" wird man immer und überall haben - damit muss man aber leben, denn ansonsten wird es für alle anderen allgemein höchst unlustig.

Lieber ein paar Irre, aber ansonsten Freiheitserhalt. Und nicht andersrum = Freiheitsbeschränkung, während die Irren lustig weiterirren.

"Schöne heile Welt mit Gewalt" hat noch nie, nirgendwo und in keinem Lebensbereich funktioniert. 

Das ist schlichtweg ne Illusion von ebenso Irren, die sich irgendein perfektes Traumuniversum ausdenken. Und ihre jeweilige Ideologie andern aufs Auge drücken.

Nee danke, alles schon dagewesen.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Man sollte im Rahmen von wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen auch IMO erstmal feststellen, WO ÜBERHAUPT Zander in nennenswerter Menge laichen und wächtern.
> 
> Denn: Wozu so ne Diskussion und womöglich noch neue Pauschalverbote etc. bzgl. Gewässern, die ohnehin zu mindestens 98 % ZANDERFREI sind?
> 
> ...


 
 Das braucht man nicht feststellen, oder ges. Regeln das kann alles prima vor Ort gelöst werden.

 Was Deine Vorstellung von dem so seltenen Zander betrifft.
 Das ist dort wo es Ihm passt ein Massenfisch und in Wasserstraßen oft die mit Abstand dominante Raubfischart, wobei sie in vielen Seen als Besatz eingebracht wird, oft aber eher nur Nischen besetzt.
 Mögen sie bei Dier max 1 % ausmachen, kann ich Dier versichern das sie in meiner Region neben dem Aal die "Brotfische" der Angler sind. 
 Karpfen, Schlei, Wels, Forelle, Hecht und selbst gute Barsche wirken dagegen  wie Exoten. 

 (Die Mitglieder melden in meinem Verein locker mehr als 10 x so viele Zander als Hechte, wobei die Zander dann zu gut 99,?% aus der Weser kommen und sich die Hechtfänge auf viele Gewässer verteilen.)


 Stillgewässer scheinen dem Zander in der Regel nicht ganz so zu gefallen auch wenn es denn so genannte trüben"Zandersee" neben den Hecht-Schleien-Seen  geben soll.
 |rolleyes Wer kam bloß auf die Idee, eine heimische Lebensgemeinschaft nach einer angesiedelten Fremdart zu benennen.:q

 Zu 98% Zanderfrei sind Deutsche Wasserflächen sicher nicht.
 Wenn Du das glaubst, liegst Du völlig falsch.
 Das ist ein Massenfisch der breiten Unter und Mittelläufe, aller deutschen Flüsse.
 Kaum eine andere Art vermehrt sich dort besser.
 Aber in vielen Gewässern kommt der Zander halt nicht zurecht oder ist nur schwer zu fangen.
 Da wäre es dann sicher schade wenn die dort, so oder so seltenen Zander als Beifang gestört werden.
 Aber auch das sollte man vor Ort lösen.

 Aber Du kannst ja mal sehen wo der Vorkommt.
http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms...om_biodiversity&task=show&cid=40124&Itemid=75


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2016)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> solange 50% der Angler oder noch mehr, zum Teil täglich auf Fische (Zander) angeln die weniger wie 1% des gesamten Fischbestandes ausmachen werden wir es immer schwer haben, diese Situation zu argumentieren. Wenn dann wie bei uns an einem See mit 17 ha im 10 Minutentakt die Spinnangler den See umrunden kommt es zu Situationen (belegt) dass die Zander nur noch Kleinstfische fressen und nahezu nicht mehr angelbar sind.



Es sollte sich mittlerweile eigentlich herumgesprochen haben, dass nicht jeder Zander aktiv jagt, sondern ein erheblicher Teil der Zanderpopulation sog. Sammler sind. Einige Wissenschaftler behaupten, dies wäre genetisch veranlagt und aufgrund des starken Befischungsdrucks mit Kunstködern und der damit verbundenen Dezimierung der Jäger würde sich der prozentuale Anteil immer mehr zugunsten der Sammler verschieben.

Angeln mit dem toten Köderfisch bringt da teils Erstaunliches zutage ...



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ein Sturm von unsinnigen Argumenten ist über uns hereingebrochen und nur wenige Angler wollten überhaupt verstehen um was es geht. Der überwiegende Teil der Angler wollte keinerlei Beschränkung hinnehmen (es handelte sich übrigens um 1 von 18 Gewässern). Kein Angler war bereit etwas für den Fisch zu tun. Nur der Gedanke, dann fängt vielleicht ein andere einen Fisch mehr wie ich hat das Verhalten in der Versammlung dominiert. Wir hätten die Regelungen nur per Verordnen durchsetzen können, haben es aber  nicht gemacht.



Diese Anekdote beschreibt anschaulich, warum Vorstände steuernd eingreifen müssen. Wenn man ca. 70% Leute im Verein hat, die nahezu jeden maßigen "Edelfisch" entnehmen (meine Schätzung bzgl. der Angelvereine, die ich kenne), geht das nicht anders. Im Klartext heißt das: Keine Gastkarten, ausgeweitete Schonzeiten, 1 Raubfisch pro Woche und Kontrollen.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Stillgewässer scheinen dem Zander in der Regel nicht ganz so zu gefallen auch wenn es denn so genannte trüben"Zandersee" neben den Hecht-Schleien-Seen  geben soll.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wir besetzen regelmäßig Zander in unseren fränkischen Karpfenweihern (1-1,5m tief) und diese gedeihen und vermehren sich dort prächtig. Übrigens im Gegensatz zum Hecht.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Bewirtschafter gehen von sich selber aus und denken dass Angler eben grundsätzlich Schufte sind, die "ihre" (der Bewirtschafter) Fische "ihren" (der Bewirtschafter) Gewässern mit allen Mitteln entreissen wollen und dazu jedes auch illegale oder illegitime Mittel nutzen werden...


 
 Gleich fahre ich wieder zum "Bewirtschafter Treffen" ins Vereinsheim.
 Fast jede Woche dürfen da Einzelne antanzen.
 Irgendetwas ist halt immer...

 Falscher Ansatz, ich denke nicht das Angler grundsätzlich Schufte sind, aber schon weniger als 1% sind zu viel, wenn 99% dadurch Nachteile erhalten.
 Eine Gemeinschafft verschafft sich gegenseitig Vorteile, bis immer mehr denken das sie von Einzelnen hintergangen werden, dann kippt es immer schneller.
 Wer viel lesen mag zu solchen Verhaltensmustern:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-56898863.html

 Aber anzunehmen alle würden nur nett und gut sein, wäre schlichtweg ein Zeichen von Naiv.., nee Dummheit.

 Nur beim Verurteilen sollte man so denken, ansonsten gilt im Leben immer auch Misstrauisch und Vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wir besetzen regelmäßig Zander in unseren fränkischen Karpfenweihern (1-1,5m tief) und diese gedeihen und vermehren sich dort prächtig. Übrigens im Gegensatz zum Hecht.



 Jup, Ihr macht Teichwirtschafft.
 Ihr besetzt und erntet.
 Da würde ich nicht von normalen Gewässern ausgehen.

 Bei uns braucht es eigentlich keinen Raubfischbesatz.
 Mehr als ein An-Impfen mache ich nicht.
 Das machen die alles prima allein.
 Bei uns ist es eher Fischerei und Nutzung von Überschüssen der Natur.

 Wir beide machen zwar den gleichen Job, nur sind Aufgaben, Betrachtung und Nutzung ganz anders.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*

Sowas ist im Süden leider seltener als im Norden.
Es wird zwar an einigen Seen versucht, den Zander anzusiedeln, aber das ist häufig nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Meistens gibt es dort schon Hechte, nur sind Zander beliebter.
Es gibt wohl nicht umsonst keinen Hecht/Zander-See. Oft vermehrt sich ersterer wie Unkraut und der Zander überhaupt nicht. Am Hecht allein liegt der häufige Misserfolg wahrscheinlich nicht.
Die "Lösung" des Problems ist Zander "put and take".


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



> Die "Lösung" des Problems ist Zander "put and take"


In Bürokrateutonien hast Du aber nachhaltig zu angeln und nur Überschuss abzuangeln - dabei aus Hegegründen dann jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln -  und dann wieder zu Hause aufm Sofa zu warten bisses wieder Überschuss gibt..

Merksch was?

Soweit, dass spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und die diesen Anglerfeinden alles nachbetenden Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei (positive Ausnahmen wie der LSFV-NDS bestätigen die elende Regel) aber erkennen, dass durchaus nicht jedes Gewässer nachhaltig bewirtschaftet werden muss, dass nicht jeder Tümpel unter Naturschutz gestellt werden muss und es Sinn macht, geeignete Gewässer auch von Vereinen als Paylakes, Commercials oder mit Attraktionsbesatz zu bewirtschaften um Druck auf sensiblere Gewässer zu nehmen, so weit sind diese Schützerhirnis noch lange nicht...


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Bürokrateutonien hast Du aber nachhaltig zu angeln und nur Überschuss abzuangeln - dabei aus Hegegründen dann jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln -  und dann wieder zu Hause aufm Sofa zu warten bisses wieder Überschuss gibt..



Um den Anschein des "ordnungsgemäßen Angelns" aufrecht zu erhalten und Besatzkosten zu sparen sind solche Pfützen total überreguliert, so dass Spaß am Angeln auf jeden Fall ausgeschlossen ist.
Das "put and take" war nicht als Kritik gedacht.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So ein Besatzzander hat an sehr vielen Gewässern eine durchschnittliche Halbwertszeit von unter einem Jahr nach Erreichen des Maßes.
> Wird überhaupt abgelaicht, kommt wegen Hechten oft nichts hoch.
> Somit ist eine Schonzeit sozusagen komplett sinnlos, da das Gewässer nur zum Abwachsen für den Verzehr geeignet ist.


----------



## king0r (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Apropos OT - zum allgemeinen Verständnis ein paar Gedanken zu Verboten, Geboten, Regeln und Pflichten:
> 
> Mal angenommen, ich sei Vater von vier Kindern. Weiter angenommen, ich verstünde was von Physik und führe Auto. Weiterhin angenommen, ich bewegte mich mit meinem Auto in einem Stadtteil, in dem es viele Kindergärten und/oder Schulen gibt und ich wüßte das auch.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir uneingeschränkt zu!
Beim Angeln wollen wir ja auch mit der Natur leben, nicht andersrum. 
Wünschte mir, dass jeder ein bißchen dieses denken hätte!


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...so dass Spaß am Angeln auf jeden Fall ausgeschlossen ist....


 
 Ach ja? Wie definierste denn Spaß am Angeln und wie tun das Jan, Jupp und alle Mann?

 Pauschalierungen aller Länder, vereinigt euch! |rolleyes


 @Thomas

 Keine Antwort ist auch eine... #h


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sowas ist im Süden leider seltener als im Norden.
> Es wird zwar an einigen Seen versucht, den Zander anzusiedeln, aber das ist häufig nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Meistens gibt es dort schon Hechte, nur sind Zander beliebter.
> Es gibt wohl nicht umsonst keinen Hecht/Zander-See. Oft vermehrt sich ersterer wie Unkraut und der Zander überhaupt nicht. Am Hecht allein liegt der häufige Misserfolg wahrscheinlich nicht.
> Die "Lösung" des Problems ist Zander "put and take".



Macht Dich menschlich, das Du auch mal so etwas schreibst.:q

Der Hecht vermehrt sich also wie Unkraut.......wohl kaum.

Das der Hecht sich meistens gegen den Zander durchsetzt, ist auch ein Zeichen das die Heimische Fischwelt durchaus Eindringe abwehren kann, die von Menschen dort eingebracht werden.
Der Hecht ist dem Zander halt in vielem Überlegen.
Er ist vielfältiger, sein Beutespektrum ist größer, er braucht weniger Sauerstoff , er laicht früher, er braucht es nicht so Warm und er frisst nachhaltiger.

Der Zander ist dagegen eine Mimose und viel weniger flexibel. Der braucht warmes Wasser um zu laichen, aber dunkel sollte das am Laichplatz auch sein, dann laicht er spät, was unpassend ist, wenn der Brut dann das Futter fehlt um zu wachsen.
Weiter ist von Ihm ein wahres leerfressen von Fischen einer bestimmten Größe bekannt.

Aber der Zander kommt besser mit pflanzenleeren von Menschen gemachten Gewässern zurecht.
Wo die Gewässer trüb sind wird das Wasser schneller warm und es ist auch in wärmeren, flachem Wasser ausreichend dunkel um früher zu laichen.

Dort wo der Zander Lebensraum findet ist das Gewässer oft sicher schon geschädigt und oft finden dann auch die Grundeln dort freien Raum sich zu entfalten.

Aber Du hast Recht viele versuchen Ihn durch massenhaften Besatz überall anzusiedeln oder auch nur zu haben.
Oft werden Tausende Z1 besetzt um nur mal Einzeltiere zu fangen.
Den Hecht scheint das oft weniger zu beeindrucken, wobei das dann auch zu umgehen ist, wenn die Zander zu hunderten schon fangreif besetzt werden und dann wegen einem Zuviel an Raubfischen die Hechte ausgehungert werden.
Beim Zander wird unglaublicher Schwachsinn getrieben.
Teurer, unnötig, unsinnig und die Lebensgemeinschaften auch schädigend und Störend.
Besser man besetzt einige Zeit und wartet dann ab, bis sich zeigt ,ob sich nach Einpendeln der Lebensgemeinschaften auch Zander ansiedelten und sich nun vermehren.

Aber da redet man gegen Windmühlen wenn Hechtgewässer mit Hechterträgen von vielleicht 5 Kg/Ha nun auch noch reichlich Zanderanglern Freude machen sollen.
Da dann tausend Z1 oder 200 Kg Zander auf 10 H im Jahr zu besetzen kostet nur Geld wobei mit unsichtbaren Problemen zu rechnen ist. 
Fast alle stellen nach Jahren fest das Zanderbesatz oft wenig bringt, wobei das ja eine so beliebte Art ist.
Da wechselt man lieber den Gewässerwart aus, der das dann endlich einsah, aber macht mit neuem G.W weiter um bald endlich auch viele Zander zu haben.

 Das ist oft so ein Schwachsinn als wenn man in Norddeutschland Äschen in Entwässerungsgräben des Flachlandes besetzen würde, weil die Angler dort auch mal Äschen fangen wollen.

Na ja, als Angelteich mit P&T ja vielleicht noch zu verstehen..


----------



## Reg A. (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir haben in DE ein Problem mit dem Angeln.
> Angeln zum Narungserwerb.
> Wird seit Jahrzehnten in die Köpfe der Angler eingehämmert.



Wird zwar einzuhämmern versucht, zeitigt aber kaum Wirkung. C&R (und v.a. das gemäßigtere C&D) haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten doch deutlich zu- und nicht abgenommen! Als ich Ende der 80er Jahre mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, waren das doch noch Fremdwörter in Deutschland (im literarischen wie übertragenen Sinn)! Da gab's vielleicht einen Angler aus zehn, der auch wirklich mal nen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt und nicht jeden mitgenommen hat. Heute ist es zwar nicht genau anders herum, aber ca. die Hälfte aller Angler setzt auch wieder zurück, in unterschiedlichem Umfang. Das sind zumindest meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, bundeslandübergreifend. Dürfte aber nicht so sein, wenn dein Postulat zutreffend wäre.
Allerdings gebe ich dir Recht, dass sich die Regelungen endlich auch einmal diesem auf breiter Fläche veränderten Verhalten anpassen sollten!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Wird zwar einzuhämmern versucht, zeitigt aber kaum Wirkung. C&R (und v.a. das gemäßigtere C&D) haben in den letzten Jahrzehnten doch deutlich zu- und nicht abgenommen! Als ich Ende der 80er Jahre mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, waren das doch noch Fremdwörter in Deutschland (im literarischen wie übertragenen Sinn)! Da gab's vielleicht einen Angler aus zehn, der auch wirklich mal nen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt und nicht jeden mitgenommen hat. Heute ist es zwar nicht genau anders herum, aber ca. die Hälfte aller Angler setzt auch wieder zurück, in unterschiedlichem Umfang. Das sind zumindest meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, bundeslandübergreifend.





Das die Mehrheit der Angler(nicht der Verbände) dem offiziell gepredigten Entnahmebullshit nicht folgt,ist nur allzu logisch..ändert aber nix daran das viele offizielle Verbandsmeinungen zu diesem Thema der eindeutig falsche Weg sind.

Würde sich nämlich wirklich jeder an diesen offiziell gepredigten Entnahmemist halten,wären nicht zum Gelege zurückkehrende Zandermilchner,das kleinere Problem.

Die eigentliche Eingansfrage ob zurückgesetze Zandermilchner nachweislich zum Gelege zurückkehren oder nicht,ist ja streng gesehen nur EIN Baustein im Bestandsroulette.

Da gibts wohl auch kein Pauschalrezept.Du müsstest ja Stellschraubentechnisch mehrere Punkte beachten und ggf.dann 
anpassen.

Wobei unter jetzigen Rahmenbedingungen zu dem bekannt heiklen Thema,kaum an eine offizielle Entschärfung zu denken ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zandernester/Zanderböcke*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Macht Dich menschlich, das Du auch mal so etwas schreibst.:q
> 
> Der Hecht vermehrt sich also wie Unkraut.......wohl kaum.
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe mich da ein bisschen, in Rage geschrieben.

Aber, ich kenne halt Einzelfälle wo da wirklich Schwachsinn gebaut wird.
Wo z.B auf etwa 10 Ha tiefer Klarwassersee mit Sauerstoffmangel in der Tiefe, jährlich mit bis u über 500Kg Zander besetzt wurden.
Hechte gab es dann da nicht mehr, Weißfische wurden besetzt.
Recht klar das da dann auch immer einige Zander gefangen wurden.
Aber das ist das Extrem was ich vor Augen habe.
Schwachsinn weil es jegliche Gegebenheit ignoriert.
So ein Gewässer kann weder eine solche Menge Raubfisch ernähren noch ist es für Zander sonderlich geeignet.
Wenn da dann schon der Hecht verschwindet, ist es ein Zeichen unter welchen Druck dort die Lebensgemeinschaften und Einzelarten gebracht wurden.

Übertrieben habe ich es aber mit der Aussage das der Besatz tausender Z1 Schwachsinn ist.
Er ist lediglich teuer und bringt oft wenig.
So einen Besatz haben wir in meinem Verein viele Jahre gemacht, wobei mein Vorgänger und nun auch Ich den Raubfischbesatz fast auf null fuhren.
Bei uns vermehren sich Hecht, Zander oder Wels ja.
In den beiden Baggerseen werden nun halt nur noch 2-4 Zander im Jahr gemeldet. Früher waren es mit Besatz von tausenden von Z1 dann 4-10.
Den Raubfischbesatz da auf fast Null zu fahren, brachte aber keine Nachteile, im Gegenteil heute sind dort mehr Futterfische wie vorher, wobei es sich zugunsten der Hechte verschob.
(Wobei ich den Einen See tatschlich mit Jährlich etwa 20 Hechten von 40cm besetze, weil ich meine das dort die Aufwuchsräume am Ufer eher fehlen und auch der eine oder Andere verangelt wird)

Wir haben eine große Vielfalt von weiteren Gewässern, aber dem Zander scheint bei uns nur eins wirklich zuzusagen.
Das ist die Weser, mit Ihren Angeschlossenen Baggerseen.
Schon in den Altarmen im Hochwassergebiet scheint es Ihm nicht so zugefallen.

Vor einiger Zeit wurde empfohlen besser Z2-Z3 anstatt der Z1 zu besetzen weil die dann besser durch den Winter kämen.
Das mag helfen sie durchsetzungsstärker zu machen, aber es widerspricht der Logik, Besatzfische durchsetzungsstärker gegen die bestehenden Lebensgemeinschaften zu machen.
Wenn da Lebensrum frei ist, braucht es keinen sonderlich durchsetzungsstarken Besatz.
Größere Zander könnten aber im Einzelfall auch wieder Sinn machen, wenn sie z.B unter verbutteten Barschen aufräumen sollen, als Z1 aber als Barschfutter enden könnten.
In der Regel wird aber der Hecht immer die bessere Wahl sein.
Der Hecht ist halt der Heimische Raubfisch, der Zander der beliebtere Speisefisch.
Wobei sich da unsere Einstellung zu fremden Arten deutlicher zeigt wie beim Wels.
Gegen den Zander hat kaum Jemand etwas, gegen den Wels schon, den will halt nicht jeder fangen oder essen.
Deutlicher Zeigt es sich aber, wenn man in Hechtgewässern verzweifelt versucht Zander anzusiedeln.
Der Wunsch heiligt bei uns die Mittel und unser Wunsch sind zumeist gute Speisefische.:m 

Lustig im Übrigen das man den Zander eben nicht als invasive Fremdart bezeichnet, die sie eben in Wahrheit oft ist.
Als Beispiel nimmt man da lieber immer Wollhandkrabbe und Grundeln.
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/nano/umwelt/147392/index.html
Eigentlich sollte da der Zander ganz weit vorne dabei stehen.

Alle im Übrigen gut zu essen und im Falle der Wollhandkrabbe in Ihrer Heimat so geschätzt wie bei uns Hummer.


----------

